# مراقبة الاستفتاء على الدستور الاخوانى فى المرحلة الثانية



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأت في تمام الساعة الثامنة من صباح السبت المرحلة الثانية والأخيرة من عملية الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الاخوانى، والتي تجري تحت إشراف إسلامى في 17 محافظة وهي
1- الجيزة 
2- القليوبية 
3- المنوفية 
4- البحيرة 
5- كفر الشيخ 
6- دمياط 
7- الإسماعيلية 
8- بورسعيد 
9- السويس 
10- مرسي مطروح 
11- البحر الأحمر
12- الوادي الجديد 
13- الفيوم 
14- بني سويف 
15- المنيا 
16- الأقصر 
17- قنا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*تفقد الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، صباح اليوم، عدة لجان تجري فيها المرحلة الثانية في الاستفتاء على الدستور، منها مدرسة الأورمان الإعدادية النموذجية بنين ولجنة مدرسة الجيزة الثانوية.

ووجه قنديل التحية إلى رجال القوات المسلحة والشرطة على جهودهم الكبيرة من أجل تأمين المواطنين واللجان خلال عملية التصويت.
ودعا قنديل، في تصريح له عقب تفقده هذه اللجان، المصريين إلى المشاركة الكبيرة للإدلاء بأصواتهم، سواء بـ"نعم" أو "لا"، وتأدية واجبهم الوطني في الاستفتاء
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*لو كل قاضي اشرف علي 2 صندوق 
يبقي محتاجين 12 الف و 500 قاضي
 والموجود عندنا دلوقت بالرقم الصحيح 6,500 قاضي !!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*غادر الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتني رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، مقر لجنته الانتخابية بمدرسة الجيل 2000 بمنطقة 6 أكتوبر، وسط هتافات من الناخبين "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد". *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعاية مكثفة للتصويت بـ لا للدستور في دمنهور بالبحيرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصدت غرفة عمليات حزب المؤتمر الذي يتزعمه عمرو موسى، المرشح الرئاسى السابق، وجود تأخير في فتح أبواب عدد من لجان مدرسة الشروق بالوراق بمحافظة الجيزة، وكذلك مدرسة أحمد زويل بإمبابة، بالإضافة إلى مدرسة طه حسين بنفس المنطقة.

وقال التقرير إن مدرسة النيل لجنة رقم 5 فقط هى التي فتحت أبوابها أمام باقي اللجان بالمدرسة مازالت مغلقة، ولم تحضر سوى موظفة واحدة بمدرسة نهضة مصر بمدينة 6 أكتوبر.

ورصدت غرفة العمليات تباطؤ رئيس لجنة 5 بمدرسة مصر التجريبية بالسادس من أكتوبر في فتح المظاريف حتى الساعة التاسعة رغم وجوده داخل اللجنة.

وأشار التقرير إلى أنه تم السماح لمراقبي الحرية والعدالة والنور بمراقبة اللجان، بينما لم يسمح لغيرهم بالتواجد، وتم طرد ممثلي الأحزاب الأخرى خارج اللجان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*تأخر فتح 4 لجان بقنا وغلق لجنة بالترامسة بسبب مشاجرة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*شاهد عيان فى بور سعيد: فى مدرسة العاشر من رمضان الاعدادية لجنة رقم 7 القاضى بيعطى الورق الغير مختوم للغير محجبات ولما قلتله فين الختم قال لى أسفين وراح خاتم الورقة واللجنة سايبة يعنى ممكن المنقبات تاخد أكثر من ورقة ويرموا براحتهم فى الصندوق *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*اون تى فى: تأخر فتح 57 لجنة فى محافظة المنوفية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمليات "الدستور": إخواني يوجه الناخبين داخل لجنة بديرمواس.. والقاضي يرد: يساعد الناخبين *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*تأخر فتح 13 لجنة بقنا - صدى البلد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*تصويت جماعي ل نعم في وجود القاضي بمدرسة الحويحي بقرية المهدية-أبو المطامير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*طرد فتاه مسيحية ومنعها من الاستفتاء الأن ومنع الأقباط من التصويت فى المنيا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال حزب المؤتمر المصري، برئاسة عمرو موسي: إنه رصد من خلال مراقبيه وجود بعض المخالفات في عدد من اللجان، وذلك في التقرير الثاني الذي أصدره الحزب، بعد مرور 3 ساعات على بدء التصويت في المرحلة الثانية من الاستفتاء على الدستور. 

1- تأخر فتح لجنة مدرسة الشيخ مبارك الإعدادية بقرية "هو" بنجع حمادى لعدم وصول القضاة حتى الآن الساعة العاشرة و40 دقيقة. 

2- نقل كشوف أسماء الناخبين بقرية "هو والدرب" بنسبة 40% وذلك بتعليمات أمنية منذ انتخابات الرئاسة الماضية. 

3- لجنة 27 بمدرسة الفيصلية -الهرم- الجيزة عضو الهيئة المذكور في كشوفات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات من مجلس الدولة واسمه أحمد جمال أحمد عثمان متغيب والموجود بدلا منه "سيدة" ترفض الإعلان عن هويتها. 

4- الساعة العاشرة ولم يصل القضاة بلجنة 61 و62 بالنجاحية شرق النيل بنجع حمادى. 

5- تكدس الناخبين بلجنة بغرب بهجورة بسبب ضم جميع اللجان الفرعية والتى بلغت 5000 صوت على صندوق واحد. 

6- تأخر فتح كل اللجان بمركز بيلا عدا لجنتين بمركز بيلا 

7- عدم فتح لجنة مدرسة بلشاشة الإعدادية بمركز كفر الشيخ 

8- عدم فتح لجنة مدرسة الشقة بمركز قلين 

9- تأخر فتح لجنتين الروضة وروينة بمركز كفر الشيخ 

10- طرد مندوبي حقوق الإنسان ومنعهم من مراقبة عملية التصويت داخل لجان مدرسة الصنايع الزخرفية ومدرسة أحمد عرابي ومدرسة عبدالله النحاس بدائرة بندر كفرالشيخ بمركز كفرالشيخ. 

11- طرد المندوب من لجنة مدرسة متبول للتعليم الأساسي بمركز كفرالشيخ 

12- قطع طريق نجع حمادى-قنا أمام المجلس القروى" بهو" بسبب تأخر القضاة بلجنة الشيخ مبارك الإعدادية. 

13- تأخر فتح 27 لجنة فرعية بنجع حمادى. 

14- عدم وجود قضاة في مدرسة سعد زغلول ببورسعيد. 

15- وجود دعاية أمام مدرسة السيدة عائشة بالسويس وأمام اللجان وتوجيه الناخبين بالتصويت بنعم داخل اللجان. 

16- مدرسة النيل الابتدائية – مدينة قوص – قنا اللجنة رقم 63 تلاحظ وجود أتوبيسات للحرية والعدالة ويتم توجيه الناخبين للتصويت بنعم، بالإضافة إلي عدم غمس الناخبين أصابعهم في الحبر الفسفوري.

الاهرام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*كتب- يوسف أبوالوفا - جريدة الدستور


مع بدايات الساعات الأولى من صباح التصويت على المرحلة الثانية للاستفتاء بقنا، انتظمت غالبية مقار الانتخابات واللجان الفرعية باستثناء تأخر عدد من اللجان بمركز الوقف وقوص لمدة نصف الساعة.

وشهدت عدد من اللجان توافد آلاف المواطنين، خاصة فى لجان المعهد النموذجي بقنا ولجنة مدرسة مدينة العمال، فى الوقت الذى شهدت غالبية لجان القرى عزوف من جانب المواطنين.

كما شهدت لجنة 4 بمدرسة الحميدات الابتدائية ولجنة رقم 10 بمدرسة الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض مشادات بين القضاة والمواطنين فى أعقاب اكتشاف بطاقات التصويت بدون أختام.
ودارت مشادة بين مواطن يدعى حسن رزق داخل لجنة 19 بمدرسة مدينة العمال ببندر قنا والقاضي المشرف على اللجنة، بسبب سؤال المواطن للقاضي عن هويته، ورفض القاضي طلبه وطرده من داخل اللجنة.

كما شهدت لجنة 12 ومقرها مدرسة المعنى بقنا تواجد عدد من الأشخاص يحملون أجهزة اللاب توب، يقومون بتوجيه المواطنين للتصويت بنعم.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة 78 امبابة الجيزة ...... تسويد جماعى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة 1 & 2 المدرسة الحديثة المنصورة .... لا يوجد قضاة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة رقم (13) مدرسة العجمين الثانوية بنات بابشواى
 عملية تصويت جماعى داخل اللجنة ورفض المشرف على التصويت داخل اللجنة اظهار شخصيتة حينما طلب منه من احد المراقبين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]e36P_a8uiIo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى مدرسة طه حسين بامبابة جيزة الصناديق أمتلأت وتم إغلاق اللجنه 

مدرسة يوسف السباعي فى ميت عقبة تحت سيطرة الإخوان والتوجيه

أخطاء بكشوف الناخبين، توجيه داخل اللجان، وغياب القضاة عن لجان مدرسة يوسف السباعي بميت عقبة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*عضو العليا للاستفتاء يغلق الهاتف في وجه "خالد علي" عقب سؤال عن الإشراف القضائى - صدى البلد*



[YOUTUBE]Uv35gjdsCpw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*توبيسات تنقل الناخبين إلى اللجان في إمبابة.. والمواطنون يؤكدون أنها تابعة لـ"الإخوان"
http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/100742

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*قاضى لجنة بالمنوفية يطرد موظفين لتوجيههما الناخبين "ﻟﻺﺩﻻﺀ ﺑـ"ﻧﻌﻢ"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإنقاذ الوطنى": قاض يغلق لجنة بالمنوفية للحديث مع نائب إخوانى - صدى البلد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*اقبال كبير على الاستفتاء فى بورسعيد و لكن الملحوظ هو البطىء فى معظم اللجان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*"المؤتمر": غياب قضاة وطرد حقوقيين وتوجيه الناخبين للتصويت بـ"نعم" أبرز مخالفات الجولة الثانية للاستفتاء - صدى البلد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*اليوم السابع: اشتباكات بين إسلاميين وشباب "أبو تشت" بسبب توجيه الناخبين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*إرسال 25 قاضيا على متن طائرة حربية لسد عجز مشرفى اللجان بقنا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*قاضى لجنة مدرسة حافظ إبراهيم يسمح لمراقب واحد فقط بالدخول *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*نساء كرداسة يقتحمن اللجان الانتخابية احتجاجًا على بطء التصويت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*سلفيون يوجهون الناخبين بلجان بالمنيب للتصويت بـ"نعم"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*دمج اللجان في المنوفية بسبب قلة أعداد القضاة.. وإقبال شديد من أبناء المحافظة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*من امام مدرسه بهتيم التجريبيه 
حاطين صور يعقوب ، وحسان ، وابو اسحاق انهم قالوا نعم للدستور*



​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*تم رصد بطاقة دوارة بلجنة رقم 5 بمدرسة اللوزي بمحافظة دمياط، حيث يتقاضى الناخب قدرا من المال مقابلها، وأيضا بمدرسة شطا العزبي، إضافة إلى التأخر في فتح اللجنة لمدة نصف ساعة.
 وتم إخراج أحد المنتمين لحزب الحرية والعدالة، عقب دعوته الناخبين للتصويت بـ"نعم" بمدرسة شطا العزبي بالسنانية، ولم يتم فتح مدرسة الجلاء الابتدائية حتى الآن.
الوطن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*غرفة عمليات 6 أبريل:

إغلاق لجنة مدرسة فؤاد عويس بالبحيرة بسبب كثافة الكتلة التصويتية للأقباط ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال علاء غراب المتحدث الإعلامى باسم جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى بمركز أوسيم، إن الجبهة تمكنت من ضبط ورقة  "دوارة" ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*6 إبريل: ظهور رشاوى انتخابية لحث الناخبين على التصويت بنعم فى دمياط*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت لجان الصف واطفيح احتشاد كبير من قبل المنتمين لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين وذلك لحس المواطنين واقناعهم بالتصويت على العلامة الزرقاء مستغلين غياب الوعي السياسي والتعليمي عند نسبة من اهالي الصف واطفيح. كما تجوب سيارات الاخوان شوارع قرى الصف واطفيح لنقل المواطنيين للجان الانتخابية. هذا كما تحتوي كل مدرسة من مدارس الصف واطفيح على لجنة واحدة فقط وذلك لقلة عدد المستشارين المشرفين على الاستفتاء
 التحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*
جبهة الانقاذ ترصد مخالفات جديدة بالاسماعيلية
 السبت 22 ديسمبر 2012 - 11:00 ص مصر

ورصدت غرفة عمليات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني بالإسماعيلية بعض التجاوزات في لجان الاقتراع .

وقال محمد النحاس عضو مؤسس بحزب الدستور أن هناك شكوك حول القاضي بمدرسة فاطمة الزهراء الإعدادية بنات وجاري الآن التأكد من شخصيته.

وأضاف أن هناك توجيه للناخبين بلجان الضواحي و أن هناك بلاغ عن غلق صندوق الاقتراع بعد ساعة ونصف من بدا عملية الاستفتاء بمدرسة الزهور الابتدائية.

الدستور*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

أشارت لجنة الإنقاذ الوطنى بالمنوفية إلى  أن اللجنة رقم 38 بدائرة أشمون بمدرسة التجارة المتقدمة أغلقت أبوابها  أمام الناخبين بعد أن خرج القاضى مع نائب مجلس الشعب السابق عن جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين أشرف بدر الدين وتحدثا على انفراد، طبقا لمراقبى جبهة  الإنقاذ الوطنى.

وعلى الجانب الآخر، طرد قاض بمدرسة بركة السبع الثانوية اثنين من الناخبين  من داخل اللجنة بسبب مشادة كلامية بينهم على التصويت بـ"نعم" و"لا"  للدستور.


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شهد  محيط مدرسه الهرم الثانويه بنات والتي تضم اللجان 25 و 26 واقعه غريبه حيث  تواجد ثلاثه افراد ملتحين امام مقر المدرسه بحجه مساعده المواطنين علي  التعرف علي لجانهم الانتخابيه لكن ما اكتشفه مراسل اونا هو انهم ياخذون  ارقام بطاقات الناخبين ويقومون باملائها لشخص اخر عبر الهاتف لياخذ بعدها  الناخب بطاقنه ويرحل دون معرفه لجنته.


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

قطع مجموعة من أهالي  قرية نجع حمادى الطريق الزراعي للقرية بقنا بسبب تأخر القضاة عن الوصول إلى  لجنة قرية «هو».  	   	وعدم قدرة الناخبين على التصويت من الصباح مع تضارب  الأقوال عن وصول القضاة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*القليوبية | الخصوص |مدرسة الخلفاء الراشدين | لافتات لتوجيه الناخبين للتصويت بنعم على ابواب اللجان
*


​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

المصدر | عاجل : إعتقال أحد أعضاء 6 أبريل في الوادي الجديد بعد تنبيه القاضي المشرف علي اللجنة لتجاوزات الإخوان والتيار السلفي


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شهدت محافظة قنا في عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور  إقبالا متزايدا فى    اللجان الخاصة بالرجال وإقبال ضعيف للجان السيدات  بمختلف مدن ومراكز    المحافظة. 

 	ففي لجان" 2" و" 3 "بالوحدة الصحية بنجع كساب بقرية أولاد نجم القبلية    و"  61" و"62 " فى قرية النجاحية بمركز نجع حمادى و" 5 "و"6 "بمدرسة   الإعدادية  بنات بمركز دشنا تأخير في فتحهم مدة ساعتين بسبب تأخر القضاة.    	قال "جمال فريد" ناشط سياسى  إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أنشأت  سرادق على    بعد 20 مترا من باب مدرسة رشدى فكار الإعدادية بقرية الكرنك التابعة  لمركز   أبوتشت يقوم الموجودين بداخله بتوجيه المواطنين للتصويت بنعم  بالإضافه  إلى  قيام أعضاء الحزب بحشد المواطنين من قرى ونجوع المركز من  خلال نقلهم   بسيارات مخصصه من قبل حزب الحرية والعدالة  للتصويت لصالح  الدستور. 

 	 كما شهدت قريتى هو والدرب بنجع حمادى تجمهر العشرات من الأهالى بسبب    نقلهم  من كشوف القرية إلى  اللجان الفرعية بمدينة نجع حمادى فضلا عن  قرار    أحد القضاة المشرفين على لجنة " 18 " بقريه الترامسة بمركز قنا إغلاق    اللجنه بسبب مشادات بين الناخبين  نظرا للإزدحام الشدسد خارج اللجنة.


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

شهدت دائرة الحوامدية تجاوزات عديدة فى  الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد، وقام مؤيدو الدستور بتعليق لافتة  كبيرة أمام مدخل مركز الشيخ عتمان بالحوامدية مكتوب عليها: "لا إله إلا  الله قرية الشيخ عتمان تؤيد تطبيق شرع الله"، لتوجيه الناخبين للتصويت  بنعم.

كما قام سائقو التوك توك بتعليق لافتات مكتوب عليها: "نعم لدستور ويقومون بالتجول أمام اللجان".


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ: غياب قضاة والتسويد والتصويت الجماعي أبرز مخالفات جولة الاستفتاء الثانية - صدى البلد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*قضاة بكرداسة يمنعون مندوبى منظمات حقوق الإنسان من التواجد باللجان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجيش يتحفظ على أحد أنصار "الحرية والعدالة" بكرداسة لتوجيهه الناخبين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*ضبط: أوراق مسودة بـ"نعم" في ميدان الرماية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس اللجنة 38 في بولاق الدكرور،يوجه الناخبين للتصويت بنعم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*ناخبون بالحوامدية: "الفسفورى" يزول أثره بمجرد مغادرة اللجنة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*الزوار الإسلاميين الخمسة المتواجدين بالموضوع: تحبوا تشربوا حاجة .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*قناه الناس تقوم بتوزيع زيت وسكر في شارع ناهيا بجوار اللجان 



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*
اللجان ف كفر الشيخ مهزله 
أكتشاف لجان بدون قضاه 
لدرجه ف لجنه رئيسها 
مدرس أول لغه عربيه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]S6e8qrf4ifE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*مخالفات الاستفتاء في دمياط.. سلفيون داخل اللجان وكشوف انتخابية مع مراقبي "الإخوان"*


----------



## بايبل333 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

> *الزوار الإسلاميين الخمسة المتواجدين بالموضوع: تحبوا تشربوا حاجة .....؟؟؟؟*


* وعندك واحد دستور مع واحد سُلطة وصلحة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدرسة أوسيم التجارية لجنة 9 تصويت جماعى ومنع دخول الناخبين عدا الاخوان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*علق المستشار محمد أبو النصر، قاض بلجنة كلية رياض الأطفال بالدقى، أعمال التصويت باللجنة رقم 9 لمدة ربع ساعة للصلاة*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ما فيش داعى للمراقبة الاستفتاء الامر محسوم وكل شىء مظبط تمام الاخوان زوروا الاستفتاء ومبروك علينا الدستور


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصدت غرفة عمليات جبهة الإنقاذ توجيه الناخبين للتصويت بنعم، بمركز تلا بالمنوفية، وتعطيل الطوابير وتكدسها فى مدرسة نهضة مصر بالحى المتميز بحى أكتوبر أول بالجيزة،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ما فيش داعى للمراقبة الاستفتاء الامر محسوم وكل شىء مظبط تمام الاخوان زوروا الاستفتاء ومبروك علينا الدستور



*تزوير انتخابات 2010 كانت سبب رئيسى فى سقوط مبارك .... وتزوير الدستور سيكون سبب فضح التيار المتاجر بالإسلام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*
غرفة عمليات مراقبة الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور
 السويس
 22 ديسمبر 2012
 البيان الأول

بمتابعة اجراء عملية التصويت فى اللجان المختلفة بمحافظة السويس تم رصد العديد من المخالفات والتجاوزات التى تؤثر بدرجة كبيرة على نتائج التصويت ، وفيما يلى بعض منها:

عمليات توجيه للناخبين للتصويت بـ "موافق" خارج اللجان بالمدارس التالية: 
(السويس الاعدادية بنات، الخليفة المأمون الابتدائية، تل القلزم الاعدادية، الايمان الابتدائية، السويس الحديثة بنات، مركز شباب الأمدينة، الأمل الابتدائية، الصباح الابتدائية القديمة، صلاح سالم الابتدائية، أحمد عبده القديمة، 24 أكتوبر بنات، مدرسة الشيماء الابتدائية)
توجيه داخل اللجان من قبل القضاة والموظفين المشرفين على عملية التصويت لدفع المواطنين للتصويت بـ"موافق" بالمدارس التالية:
 (قرية عامر الابتدائية ، السويس الصناعية بنات، احمد عبده الابتدائية)
عدم التأكد من شخصية الناخبات المنتقبات بلجنة مركز شباب المدينة
 محاولة منع الناخبين من التصويت بمدرسة "طلعت حرب" ، بقرية "جنيفة" وحدوث اعتداء على المواطنين لأرهابهم ومنعهم من التصويت. 
التباطؤ الشديد فى سير عملية التصويت بالمدارس التالية: 
(الصباح الابتدائية القديمة، الملك فيصل الابتدائية، أبو بكر الصديق، أحمد ذكى، عبد المنعم سند، 24 أكتوبر بنات، تل القلزم)
منع المراقبين من الدخول بالمدارس التالية: 
(24 أكتوبر بنات، أبو بكر الصديق)
التأخر فى بدء عملية التصويت بالمدارس التالية: 
(أبو عبيدة بن الجراح الابتدائية، الملك فيصل الابتدائية، أحمد ذكى)
وجود افراد من حزب الحرية والعدالة داخل اللجان بصورة دائمة بالمدارس التالية: 
(تل القلزم الاعدادية، الامل الابتدائية، رفاعة الطهطاوى الاعدادية)
خروج الناخبين من اللجان دون غمس أصابعهم بالحبر الفسفوري بمدرسة أحمد ذكى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإنقاذ الوطنى" تخصص خطوطا ساخنة لرصد انتهاكات الاستفتاء 

خصصت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى أكثر من عشر أرقام للمواطنين للإبلاغ عن الانتهاكات والمخالفات التى قد تقع فى المرحلة الثانية من الاستفتاء فى سبعة عشر محافظة اليوم السبت.

وهذه الأرقام هى 01011455204 – 01011359499 – 01011056634 – 01011454822 – 01011288346 – 01011340322 01025116330 – 01210855238 – 16951 لغرفة مراقبة شايفنكم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدرسة جمال عبد الناصر بالفيوم خالية من القضاة والمشرفين والناخبين
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*
غرفة عمليات حزب الدستور بقنا

تم التأكد من وصول 107 مراقب للجان الفرعيه وجارى الأقتراع باللجان
 أهم المخالفات وأول ساعه من التصويت
 1- لجان لم تفتح بعد

- لجنة 108،107 بمركز صحة الأسرة بسمهود مركز أبو تشت
 - لجنة 42،41 بالمدرسة الأبتدائية بعزبة البوصه مركز أبو تشت
 - لجنة 22 مدرسة السادات مدينة دشنا
 - لجنة 43 مدرسة الشيخ مبارك الأعدادية بنات قرية هو مركز نجع حمادى
 - لجنة رقم 1، 2 بالحمر والجعافرة – مركز قوص
 - لجنة رقم 29،30 مدرسة العبيرات الأبتدائية مركز دشنا
 - لجنة رقم 3, 4 بمدرسة الحميدات ببندر قنا

2- قضاة مختلفين عن المقيد بالكشوف :
 - لجنة رقم 1،2 بمركز قوص
 - لجنة 20 بمدرسة البهاء زهير بمركز قوص

3- أوراق التصويت غير مختومة في لجنة رقم 3, 4 بمدرسة الحميدات ببندر قنا

4- لجنة رقم 42 مدرسة التجارة المشتركة
 مركز دشنا
 الشكوى :
 1_ ورق كشف الناخبين أتبدل مع العبور
 2_ جماعة الأخوان بياخدو رقم الموبايل ورقم البطاقه وبيستعلموا عن لجنة الناخب
 3_ الصندوق لم يكن مغلقا بالكلبسات المخصصه وقاموا بإحضاره من مركز شرطة دشنا بواسطة مخبر
 4_قاضى واحد يشرف على صندوقين باللجنة 42
 5- قاضي واحد مشرف على 6 صناديق بمدرسة العبور الابتدائية بمركز دشنا لجنة رقم 31 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*"عمليات نادى القضاة" تتلقى شكاوى عن منع المنظمات الحقوقية من المراقبة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكوى لـ"حقوق الإنسان" تتهم الإخوان بتوزيع فياجرا فى لجان بالبحيرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*6 إبريل: اعتداء عضو بالإخوان على منسق 6 إبريل بمطواة فى الوراق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*الداخليه تلقي القبض علي مصور جريده الوطن محمود الدبيج وإثنان من التيار الشعبي في لجنة رقم 45 بشبين القناطر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجمهر المئات من الأقباط في المنيا بسبب إخفاء كشوف انتخابية تحوي اسمائهم بلجنة أبو قرقاص | المصري اليوم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الدكتور صفوت حجازى الداعية الإسلامية​*كتب محمود عبد الراضى*



*
حضر الدكتور صفوت حجازى الداعية الإسلامية إلى مقر لجنة  مدرسة القرية السياحية بالحى المتميز بمدينة السادس من أكتوبر للإدلاء  بصوته فى مشروع الاستفتاء على الدستور، وفور دخول حجازى إلى اللجنة حدثت  نقاشات كلامية ساخنة بينه وبين مجموعة من المواطنين حول عملية التصويت  بـ"نعم" أو "لا".

وتمكن الرائد محمود درويش المنتدب من شرطة المطار لتأمين اللجنة من احتواء  الموقف، ودخل حجازى نحو صندوق الاقتراع وأدلى بصوته، ثم خرج مرة أخرى وصافح  المواطنين وانصرف فى هدوء.
*
*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - الحياة الآن: مد فترة التصويت الى الساعة 11 مساء نظرا لإقبال الناخبين​


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*عـاجل من نجع حمادى شخص يهدد الاقباط بالسلاح اذا قاموا بالتصويت على الدستور   *
[YOUTUBE]0srfrLC_uoM#![/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

* ماذا يفعل طفل داخل لجنة الاستفتاء !! *



[YOUTUBE]w4DUG4aFuYw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام  بعض الناخبين بطرد السفيرة الأمريكيةآن باترسون من أمام مدرسة محمد سلامة  الإعدادية بالهرم أثناء تفقدها بعض اللجان الانتخابية بالمنطقة ورددوا  هتافات "إسلامية إسلامية" أثناء دخولها المدرسة. ​ 
كما  تلقى المقدم محمد عبد الواحد رئيس مباحث قسم الهرم بلاغًا من بعض الناخبين  بمديرية المركز الصحى بكفر الجبل يفيد بقيام سيدة منتقبة تقوم بترويج  دعاية للموافقة على الدستور وعند حضور رجال المباحث لضبطها فرت هاربة.​ 





​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت مدرسة  يوسف السباعي، بميت عقبة في الجيزة، مشاجرة بين أحد الناخبين  يدعى أحمد  أبوالعلا وقاضي اللجنة المشرف على الاستفتاء، السبت، بسبب إصرار  المواطن  على كتابة «لا إله إلا الله»، على ورقة الاستفتاء وعدم التصويت  بـ«نعم، أو  لا». وحاول القاضي إقناع المواطن بأن ما يريده لا يجوز، لكن  المواطن أصرّ  على موقفه، ونشبت بينه وبين القاضي مشاجرة انتهت بقيام الناخب  بإلقاء  ورقة التصويت في صندوق القمامة. وتتصدر محافظة الجيزة عدد الناخبين  في  المرحلة الثانية بـ4 ملايين و383 ألفا و701 ناخب، وتذيلت القائمة  محافظة  الوادي الجديد بعدد ناخبين 143 ألفا و584 ناخبا.*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *شهدت مدرسة يوسف السباعي، بميت عقبة في الجيزة، مشاجرة بين أحد الناخبين يدعى أحمد أبوالعلا وقاضي اللجنة المشرف على الاستفتاء، السبت، بسبب إصرار المواطن على كتابة «لا إله إلا الله»، على ورقة الاستفتاء وعدم التصويت بـ«نعم، أو لا». *​​​​



*طيب والقاضى أيش عرفه ان المواطن*
*عايز يكتب لا أله الا الله ؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب والقاضى أيش عرفه ان المواطن*
> *عايز يكتب لا أله الا الله ؟*[/CENTER]



*معاك ما يثبت انه قاضي اصلا ؟

يا عم متدقش 
تلاقيه كان بيصححه الورقه بنعم 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *معاك ما يثبت انه قاضي اصلا ؟*
> *يا عم متدقش *
> *تلاقيه كان بيصححه الورقه بنعم *​


*مش فاهم ..!!!!!*
*يعنى سواء قاضى والا مش قاضى*
*هو عامل قعدة عرب جوة ؟؟؟*
*بينزل مشاريب للناخبين يعنى ؟؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*ضبط سيدة منتقبة بالمعهد الفنى بإمبابة توجه الناخبات للتصويت بـ"نعم"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*دمياط | تم غلق مدرسة شرباص الاعدادية المشتركة بسبب افتعال احد اعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة لمشكلة هناك مما ادى لحدوث اشتباكات بين اعضاء الحرية والعدالة والمواطنين تطورت الى ان وصلت بالايدى مما ادى لتدخل القوات المسلحة هناك لفض الاشتباك واغلاق المدرسة والمعروف عن قرية شرباص انها من اكثر القرى المعارضة لحكم الاخوان بمركز فارسكور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*وفاة مستشار بقضايا الدولة أثناء إشرافه علي الاستفتاء - صدى البلد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kDvte25exX8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*إغلاق 3 لجان انتخابية فى قنا بعد مصرع مواطن بطلق نارى

 







 *
*
	لقى المواطن سليم أحمد حسين 49 عامًا من قريه رفاعة بمركز فرشوط التابع    لمحافظة قنا لقى مصرعه فى خصومة ثأرية أثناء مروره امام لجنة مدرسة رفاعة    بقنا.
 
	اعقب قتله تبادل كثيف لاطلاق النار ادى الى اغلاق ثلاث لجان بالمدرسة ولا زالت اللجان مغلقة حتى الآن.
 
	المشهد*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ده المفروض انه مستشار بالجنه رقم 2 بالمجلس القروى بصفط الخمار - مركز المنيا - محافظه المنيا والمستشار بيعلم للنا على موافق للدستور


[YOUTUBE]inUMol7gHL4[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*نوارة نجم على تويتر الان في مسيحيين كانوا عايزين يصوتوا، بس اتمنعو بكل حب وحنان

 




19 دقيقة



الحرية لايهاب نبيل ‏@*****anegm
من السماحة والحب ان المسيحيين اللي اندسو عشان يصوتو في الاستفتاء ماحدش سلمهم للشرطة، يمكن يعرفو غلطهم ويتوبوا​فتح



21 دقيقة



mostafa saad ‏@mostafasaad20
@*****anegm المسيحيين فى ابوقرقاص بالمنيا عاملين مظاهره عشان اتمنعوا من التصويت وكشوف اسمائهم مش لاقينها ريتويت​ مُعاد تغريدها بواسطة الحرية لايهاب نبيل
 عرض المحادثة



20 دقيقة



الحرية لايهاب نبيل ‏@*****anegm
في مسيحيين كانوا عايزين يصوتوا، بس اتمنعو بكل حب وحنان، ويقولو المسيحيين مضطهدين، مش كفاية كانوا عايزين يصوتو وماحدش عذبهم؟​
​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكوى : لجنة 59 بمدرسة الثانوية بنات ببنى مزار محافظة المنيا وهى لجنة لكبار السن مغلقة لعدة ساعات والقاضى يرفض فتح اللحنة والناس رددت عدة هتافات مثل لجنة مقفولة الصحافة فين وكذلك مش هنمشى وهكذا وكثير من الناس عادت دون التصويت من شدة التعب *


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

أكد  المستشار  محمد الطنبولي، عضو الأمانة العامة في اللجنة العليا للانتخابات،  أن  «اللجنة» طلبت من القضاة المشرفين على المرحلة الثانية من الاستفتاء  على  الدستور، ختم جميع أوراق التصويت بختم القاضي، والتوقيع عليها، مشددًا  على  أن أي بطاقات غير مختومة أو غير موقعة سيتم استبعادها أثناء عملية فرز   الأصوات.

 	وأشار «الطنبولي» إلى قيام خالد علي، المرشح الرئاسي السابق، بالظهور   فضائيًا ومعه دفتر لأوراق الاستفتاء، قائلاً إن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات   أمام احتمالين، الأول: عدم صحة هذه الدفاتر وأنها مزورة، وهذا سنتحقق منه   إذا وصلتنا أو تم عرضها على النيابة، والاحتمال الثاني هو صحتها، وفي هذه   الحالة نؤكد أن اللجنة العليا طلبت من القضاة، ختم جميع أوراق التصويت بختم   القاضي، والتوقيع عليها.

 	ورجح عضو الأمانة العامة في اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أن تكون تلك الدفاتر، إذا صحت، فهي من غير المستعملة في المرحلة الأولى.

 	وتُجرى عمليات التصويت عبر 176 لجنة عامة تتلقى النتائج من اللجان الفرعية   البالغ عددها، 6724 لجنة، و4930 مركز انتخابي، مسجل بها حوالي 25 مليون،   495 ألفًا و237 ناخبًا.

 	وتتصدر محافظة «الجيزة» عدد الناخبين في المرحلة الثانية بـ4 ملايين و383   ألفا و701 ناخب، وتذيلت القائمة محافظة الوادي الجديد بعدد ناخبين 143  ألفا  و584 ناخبا.

 	وأجريت المرحلة الأولى من الاستفتاء السبت الماضي بمحافظات: «القاهرة،   والإسكندرية، والدقهلية، والغربية، والشرقية، وأسيوط، وسوهاج، وأسوان،   وشمال سيناء، وجنوب سيناء».

 	وبلغت نسبة التصويت لتأييد مشروع الدستور في المرحلة الأولى 56.5% فيما   بلغت نسبة المعارضة 43.5% من إجمالي الأصوات الصحيحة بالمرحلة الأولى

 	المصرى اليوم​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

وقعت مشادات  كلامية ساخنة بين شباب من أنصار حركة 6 أبريل وبين منتمين  لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين أمام مدرسة أم المؤمنين الثانوية بنات بشارع  الهرم، حيث اتهم  شباب 6 أبريل الآخرين بتوجيه الناخبات بالتصويت بـ"نعم" من  خلال وقوفهم  أمام اللجنة.  	وقال حد شباب 6 أبريل بالصوت "إحنا مش عايزينها حزب وطنى  تانى"، فيما وصف  شباب الإخوان هذا الصوت العالي ولجلبة بأنه دعاية للتصويت  بـ"لا" أمام  اللجنة، وامتد طابور الناخبات أمام اللجنة إلى 300 متر،  وقامت قوات الشرطة  والجيش بغلق بوابة المدرسة فى وجوه الناخبات نحو نصف  ساعة، ما أثار غضب  الناخبات ووقوفهن تحت حرارة الشمس بالساعة والنصف فى  انتظار التصويت وفى  صحبتهن أطفالهن الصغار، ما أدى إلى حدوث تكدس أمام  اللجنة، ودفعهم ذلك إلى  اقتحام العشرات منهن بوابة المدرسة والدخول إلى  أرض الفناء هاتفين "عاوزين  ندخل عاوزين ندخل"، حتى تدخل أحد أطقم الحراسة  من الجيش قائلا لهن إن  اللجان بداخل المدرسة مكتظة بالناخبات ولابد من  التحلى بالصبر بعض الوقت.  	ومن جانب آخر، قامت سيدة منتقبة بالنقاش مع بعض  الفتيات المعترضات على  الدستور أمام اللجنة، مؤكدة لهن أن التصويت  بـ"نعم" يؤدى للاستقرار وتهيئة  فرص عمل للشباب، ما أدى إلى جدل على نطاق  واسع وصل إلى مشادات بين الطرفين.  	وقالت فتحية محمد، إحدى الناخبات، إنها  وقفت فى الطابور ساعة كاملة  انتظارا لدورها ومع ذلك لم تستطع الإدلاء  بصوتها، "لأننى شعرت بالملل وعدم  تحرك الطابور"، فضلا عن إصابتها فى قدمها  بآلام مزمنة تحول دون وقوفها مدة  طويلة.  	وفى مدرسة الإعدادية بنات،  قامت سيدة بتوجيه الناخبين من الرجال إلى  التصويت بـ"نعم" بدعوى أن  الدستور الجديد لا توجد به شبهات، مؤكدة أنها  ستصوت بـ"نعم" من أجل  استقرار البلاد، وحقنا للدماء ودفع عجلة الإنتاج.
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*أغلقت قوات الجيش والشرطة المكلفة بتأمين وتنظيم عملية الاستفتاء، لجنتى 16 و17 بمدرسة الإسماعيلية بمدينة أوسيم بمحافظة الجيزة، بسبب مشادات واشتباكات، *


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

بوابة الشروق   	 أقامت قناه الناس حملة لمحاربه الغلاء بتوزع مواد غذائيه علي بعد امتار من   لجان مدارس بولاق الدكرور، وبحسب ما ذكرت وكالة اونا الاخبارية،‎ فانها   توجه الناخبين للتصويت بنعم بالقرب من اللجان الانتخابية.


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*محمود سعد يعرض على الهواء مباشرة ً دفتر تصويت للإستفتاء تم تسريبه*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

اشتباكات  بالشوم والعصي امام لجنة دقهلة  بدمياط بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الدستور والشرطة  العسكرية تلقي القبض على 6 من  مثيري الشغب وغلق اللجنة


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

"كدة كدة نعم مش هتفوز.. طلعنا نصوت كتير ومفيش فايدة"..  بتلك الكلمات اليائسة البائسة المحبطة، عبر كثيرٌ من شباب وفتيات أقباط  المنيا في المرحلة الثانية من الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور، الأمر الذي  ينذر بكارثة في النسبة التصويتة للمرحلة الثانية، فقال "ج. و": - "صوتنا  كتير.. وكل مرة اختيارنا مش بينجح"! وأضافت مدام "هيلانه": - "فقدنا الأمل  في التغيير، ولا نريد المشاركة، والوقوف بالساعات أمام اللجان بجانب صراعات  طائفية مريرة ما بين "مسلم ومسيحي"! وقالت "نادية": - "ذهبنا اليوم  للتصويت على الاستفتاء، ولكننا نعرف أن النتيجة لصالح "نعم"! من جانبه قال  "جرجس برنابا": - "التصويت على الاستفتاء قسَّمنا إلى نصفين، خاصة في  قريتنا، ما بين مسيحي ومسلم، وقد تعرض الأقباط، أمام المدرسة الابتدائية  بقرية البرشا، للاضطهاد المعلن"! - من جانبها أكدت "حملة راعي ضميرك" على  "الفيس بوك" على أهمية مشاركة الرافضين للدستور في المرحلة الثانية.


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

السويس - أشرف دياب:
	شهدت اللجنة رقم 14 بمدرسة الملك فيصل بالسويس تصويت المواطن ''تامر   رضوان'' شقيق الشهيد شريف رضوان الذى اسشتهد فى جمعة الغضب يوم 28 يناير   2011 بالتصويت بـ''لا'' وكتب أعلى روقة التصويت ''يسقط حكم المرشد ولا   للإخوان بيننا''.
 
	ومن جانبه أكد أحمد الكيلاني، المحامي، أمين عام الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير،   تقدمه بأربعة  بلاغات للجنة العليا للانتخابات ضد ممارسات الإخوان   المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة برشوة الناخبين للتصويت بـ''نعم''.


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

على العقلاء في الاخوان اعطاء تعليمات لكوادرهم بوقف الممارسات  التى تحض على الطائفية​طالبت  جبهة الانقاذ الوطني في بيان ثاني لها اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بالتحقيق  في البلاغات التى وردت اليها بشان منع مواطنيين مسيحيين من التصويت في عدد  كثير من اللجان في محافظة المنيا مثل لجان قرية ابو قرصاص  لان اغلب سكانها  من المواطنين المسيحين ولجنة مدرسة السلام بنين في قرية شاهين بالمنيا  ولجنة مدرسة خالد ابن الوليد في مركز سمالوط بالمنيا لات  وكذلك عدد من  اللجان في محافظات قنا وبني سويف
واهابت الجبهة بتامين تلك اللجان بالقوات المسلحة ووزارة الداخلية لمنع حدوث اي اشتباكات وتمكين المواطنين من حقهم في التصويت

وناشدت الجبهة العقلاء من جماعة الاخوان وتيار الاسلام السياسي الحفاظ على  وحدة الوطن ومنع التفرقة بين المواطنين على اساس الدين واعطاء تعليمات  لكوادرهم بالتوقف عن اي ممارسات تحض على الطائفيةمضيفة في بيانها" على  الرغم اختلافتنا السياسية الا اننا نحرص على سلامة ووحدة الوطن ويجب وقف  الممارسات التى تهدد امنه القومي


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*




​*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

* راهن  حمدين صباحي، المرشح الرئاسي السابق، عقب الإدلاء بصوته في الاستفتاء على  الدستور، على أن النتيجة ستحسم بـ"لا"، كما أكد صباحي لفضائية "النهار"،  أنه سيحترم نتيجة الاستفتاء أياً كانت. وأعلن حمدين أنه سوف يخوض  الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة.*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*قررت  اللجنة المشرفة على الاستفتاء بمحافظة القليوبية استبدال قاضى لجنة مدرسة  ميت السباع التابعة لمدينة بنها باخر لمخالفته قواعد الاستفتاء وقيامه  بتوجيه الناخبين وتحريرهم محضرا ضده بمركز شرطة بنها.

وكانت اللجنة رقم 22 بمدرسة ميت السباع ببنها قد شهدت مشادة بين القاضي  واحد المواطنين اثناء قيامه بالادلاء بصوته حيث قام رئيس اللجنة بتوجيه  الناخبين للتصويت بنعم ونتيجة للمشادة بينهما قام القاضي بغلق اللجنة ورد  قائلا "أنا أعمل اللي أنا عايزه" فتوجه على الفور الناخب وحرر محضر ضده  بالواقعة.*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*



​*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*



​*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*
 ** وفي الوادي الجديد، قام قاضي اللجنة بتحرير محضر ضد الزميل مصطفي مفادي عضو  الحركة بعد اعتراضه علي تحركات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لتوجيهه الناخبين.*

 كتب- محمود فايد:السبت , 22 ديسمبر 2012 16:07
 *احتجز  عدد من القضاة منذ بداية اليوم حتي الآن مايقرب من 5 أعضاء من حركة شباب 6  إبريل بينهم فتاة بسبب اعتراضاتهم علي إغلاق اللجان وتوجيهه الناخبين من  قبل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*
*
* *
* *ففي الخانكة  احتجز قاضي اللجنة رقم 36 بمدرسة كفر حمزة بأبو زعبل قليوبية الزميلة  "داليا محمد" واستولى القاضي علي بطاقة تحقيق الشخصية الخاصة بها والتفويض  الصادر من المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان للمراقبة.​**  وكذلك احتجز قاضي مدرسة السيدة عائشة بالهرم ثلاثة أعضاء من 6إبريل   لاعتراضهم علي إغلاق اللجنة بدون سبب، رغم حملهم تفويضات مراقبة وقام قاضي  اللجنة بتهديدهم بتلفيق قضايا اعتداء علي سيدات في اللجنة .​*​
  يأتي ذلك في الوقت الذي اعتدي فيه شباب الإخوان المسلمين علي منسق حركة  شباب 6 إبريل في الوراق الزميل محمد حسن الزيني بمطواة بسبب اعتراضه علي  توجيهه جماعة الإخوان المسلمين للناخبين.​
  وقال محمد عادل أحد مؤسسي الحركة إن أعضاء 6 إبريل في كافة المحافظات التي  تجري فيها الاستفتاء يواجهون كل محاولات الإخوان للتأثير علي الناخبين  ويفضحون كل تحركات فئة قليلة من القضاة يدفعون الناخبين للتصويت بنعم في  الاستفتاء.​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

تقدمت  سحر. ص 38عامًا، صحفية بجريدة الوطن، ببلاغ لقسم شرطة الطالبية تفيد  بتضررها من جارها ''محمد.ع'' المنتمي لحزب النور السلفي، لقيامه بالتعدي  عليها بالسب والشتم وتهديدها بالإيذاء إذا توجهت للإدلاء بصوته بالاستفتاء  على مشروع الدستور بالرفض.
 وتم تشكيل  فريق بحث بقيادة اللواء طارق الجزار، نائب مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث  الجيزة، لبيان تفاصيل الواقعة، وكلفت المباحث بالتحريات.
 تحرر محضرًا عن الواقعة، وتولت النيالة التحقيق.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*"جبهة الإنقاذ" تطالب الشرطة والجيش بتمكين الأقباط من التصويت*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

بثت  غرفة عمليات حزب التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكى، المتابعة لعملية الاستتفتاء،  فى نبأ عاجل، عن تأخير وتعطيل اللجان ذات الأغلبية القبطية بمحافظة قنا فلم  يتم فتح لجنة 81 مدرسة خالد بن وليد –نجح حمادى واغلبها اقباط. وشهدت  مدرسة السلام الثانوية بنين-لجنة سيدات حالة شديدة من الهرج والمرج  ووالفوضى وأغلبها اقباط. كما لم تفتح لجنة 33 بمدرسة الشهيد مصطفى نجسي  مركز قوص


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

القليوبية - محمد عبد الحميد: 			 	   		 السبت , 22 ديسمبر 2012 16:17 		 
 	شهدت اللجنة رقم 18 بقرية سنهرة بطوخ قيام أعضاء الحرية  والعدالة باستخدام  المساجد في الدعاية الانتخابية حيث قام أحدهم بالنداء  في الميكروفون لحث  المواطنين على الخروج للتصويت بنعم على الاستفتاء كما  وقفوا أمام اللجان  وحثوا المواطنين على التصويت بنعم.
 	كما شهدت لجنة كفر الشيخ إبراهيم بكفر شكر حالة من الفوضى  بسبب قيام أعضاء  بالحرية والعدالة بالعمل داخل اللجان كمشرفيين ويقومون  بالتأثير على  المواطنين للتصويت بنعم على الدستور.

​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رمى مواطن  بالمنيا يمين الطلاق على  زوجته داخل لجنة مدرسة أسطال بمركز سمالوط  بمحافظة المنيا عقب مشاجرة بينهم  لرغبتها في التصويت بلا على مشروع  الدستور ورغبة الزوج في قيامها بالتصويت  بنعم.
وفوجئ المصوتون داخل اللجنة بوقوع مشاجرة وقيام أنور  رمضان(35 سنة) فلاح  بضرب زوجته نادية خليل مما أدى إلى تدخل قوة التأمين  الموجود, وعند سؤالها  قالت إن سبب المشكلة رغبتها في التصويت بلا فى الوقت  الذي يرغب زوجها فى  التصويت بنعم, وعندما اشتد بينهما الحوار قام بالاعتداء  عليها وعندما تدخل  المواطنين ألقى عليها يمين الطلاق.
وقالت الزوجة ان رغبة زوجها فى تصويتها بنعم خوفا من محاولة  العلمانيين  -على حد وصفه- السيطرة على البلاد, وأضافت: قال لى" أنت  عايزاهم ينشروا  الخلاعة والفجور فى المجتمع".


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*احتشد  عدد من  أنصار الإخوان والسلفيين أمام قسم شرطة الوراق، لمحاولة إخراج أحد  أعضاء  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الذى اعتدى بالمطواة على منسق حركة 6 أبريل  بالوراق  محمد حسن زين، وعضو الحركة محمد عاطف داخل مكتب مأمور القسم.

وقال محمد عادل، القيادى بحركة 6 أبريل، إن مشادات بدأت بين أنصار حزب   الحرية والعدالة والسلفيين وبين أنصار القوى المدنية وحركة 6 أبريل أمام   مدرسة النيل بالوراق، بعدما اعترض منسق 6 أبريل على عمليات توجيه الناخبين،   ومحاولات تزوير إرادتهم، الأمر الذى أدى إلى اشتباكات بين الطرفين  واعتداء  أحد أنصار الحرية والعدالة على أعضاء 6 أبريل.

وعلى الفور توجه محمد حسن زين، منسق الحركة بالوراق، إلى قسم الشرطة الذى   يقع على بعد خطوات من اللجنة للاحتماء به، وتقديم محضر رسمى بالاعتداء   عليه، إلا أن قوات الشرطة فوجئت باعتداء أحد أعضاء الحرية والعدالة   بالمطواة على منسق 6 أبريل داخل مكتب المأمور، وقامت قوات قسم شرطة الوراق   بالقبض على أنصار الإسلاميين الذين اعتدوا على أعضاء حركة 6 أبريل، وتم   التحفظ عليهم وتحرير محضر بالواقعة والعرض على النيابة.*


----------



## oesi no (22 ديسمبر 2012)

فى كشف الناخبين فى لجنتى لاقيت اسم ابنى عمى المهاجر لامريكا من 5 سنين 
عادى بتحصل
هههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

تعرضت  المذيعة إيمان مبارك لعملية ضرب وسحل أمام لجنتها الانتخابية  بالهرم، من  إحدى السيدات، بعد اعتراضها على توجيه "منتقبات" للناخبات  بالتصويت  بـ"نعم" على الدستور.  	وقالت إيمان، في تصريح خاص لـ"الوطن": "دخلت لجنتي  بمدرسة محمد سلامة  الغعدادية بمنشية البكاري بالهرم، ووجدت منتقبات يطلبن  من السيدات البسيطات  اختيار العلامة الزرقاء. اعترضت عليهن وقلت إن هذا  تزييف للوعي والإرادة،  ولا يمكن توجيه الناس سواء للتصويت بنعم أو لا،  وطلبت منهن أن يتركوهن  وشأنهن، وهو ما لم يعجب المنتقبات".  	وأضافت  مبارك: "ذهبت إلى الضباط المكلفين بتأمين المكان ومندوبي حقوق  الإنسان  لتسجيل الواقعة في محضر رسمي، فرفضوا وقالوا إنه لا يمكن أن يفعلوا  شيئا  لأنهن سيدات ومنتقبات، وانتهى الأمر علي هذا ودخلت مرة أخرى إلى  اللجنة".   	وتابعت المذيعة أن اللجنة كانت مليئة بالأطفال ويكثر فيها الهرج والمرج،   مضيفة: "أدليت بصوتي، وبمجرد خروجي فوجئت بسيدة محجبة تشدني من شعري   وتوقعني على الأرض".  	أكدت إيمان مبارك أن السيدة صرخت فيها: "عايزة إيه  مننا يا مسيحية؟"،  فصرخت وحاول البعض إنقاذها، ثم فوجئت بخمسة ملتحين  يجذبون السيدة ويهربون  بها، فذهبت مرة أخرى إلى الضباط لعمل محضر  بالواقعة، فرفضوا لأنها حدثت  خارج اللجنة، خاتمة كلامها بأنها "للأسف لم  تأخذ حق أو باطل".


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

استقالة المستشار محمود مكي من منصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية


واحنا في انتظار سحب استقالته
مهي بقت شغله عيال


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

المنوفية ـ عبد المنعم حجازى ويحيى رشاد: 			 	  	   		  		منذ 28 دقيقة 34 ثانية  		     
 	شهدت بعض اللجان في محافظة المنوفية بالجولة الثانية للاستفتاء على الدستور إقبالًا كبيرًا من الناخبيين ومتوسط في لجان أخرى.
 	وتباينت الانتهاكات الانتخابية مابين تأخر فتح اللجان وعدم وجود موظفين وموظفات بشكل كافٍ.
 	وقام الناخبين في بعض اللجان بترديد هتافات مناهضة  للإخوان المسلمين منها  "افرح بدستورك.. واحشد وضلل كمان.. افرح بنعم وطلع  فينا اللي اتعمل فيك من  زمان.. اكذب وحور واضحك علينا بالاستقرار  والأمان.. أصل انتو عارفين آخر  بلدنا النسيان.. أنا بقة مش ناسي.. هالف  الناس في كل مكان.. وأحط 3 كلمات  على كل لسان... "خان يخون إخوان".
 	فضلاً عن قيام بعض أنصار الإخوان والسلفيين والتيارات المتأسلمة بتوجيه الناخبين.
	فيما قامت السيدات المنتقبات خارج اللجان بتوزيع مطبوعات تحث الناخبين على   " نعم "، مما أدى إلى وقوع مشاجرات بين المؤيدين والمعارضين خارج اللجان.
 	ويذكر أن عدد الناخبين بمحافظة المنوفية يبلغ 2 مليون و300 ألف صوت في 455 لجنة رئيسية و562 لجنة فرعية.
 	وتمثلت الانتهاكات الانتخابية في اللجان ففي اللجنة  الفرعية رقم 5 بمدرسة  كفر الغنامية الابتدائية تأخر فتح اللجنة إلى الساعة  8045 ص بعد عدة  مشاجرات خارجها مع أفراد الجيش والشرطة وكذلك إدراج أسماء  بعض المتوفين في  بها " مثل زكى أبو شمة " رقم مسلسل 502 .
 	ورفض الموظفين داخل اللجنة كتابة الرقمين الأخيرين من  الرقم القومي بعد  التصويت بزعم عدم وجود تعليمات وهو مايبطل الصوت ويطعن  في شرعيته، كما رفض  القاضى داخل اللجنة إبراز كارنيه تحقيق الشخصية.
 	كما تأخر فتح اللجان بمدرسة العرب الثاوية الصناعية بنات  حتى 9.30 ووقوع  مشاجرات خارج لجان مدرسة أبو سنيطة الإعدادية كما فوجئ  العشرات من الناخبين  بمدرسة كفر الغنامية الابتدائية بنقل أسمائهم إلى  لجنة عزبة العطار  بمايبعد مسافة أكثر من 8 كيلومترعن مكان التصويت الأصلى  مما إضطر الأهالي  للذهاب والسفر للإدلاء بأصواتهم رغم المعاناة.
 	وفي مدرسة فاطمة الزهراء بقويسنا تأخر التصويت حتى الساعة  العاشرة والنصف  صباحا بسبب غياب القاضي وأيضًا غياب الحبر الفسفوري  والختم في بعض اللجان  وتأخير وصول الموظفين إلى اللجان.
 	فيما رفض القضاة رفض تصاريح المراقبة لأعضاء الجمعيات  الحقوقية الخاصة  بحقوق اإنسان ومنهم طارق حداد رعضو مجلس إدارة الجمعية  المصرية العامة  لحقوق الإنسان بالمنوفية رغم السماح لبعض أفراد حزب الحرية  والعدالة  والإخوان المسلمين بالدخول والمراقبة بل ومعاونة الموظفين بشكل  عام داخل  اللجان.
 	كما لم يتم تعليق أسماء الناخبين بشكل عام خارج اللجان  ووجود صعوبة شديدة  في الدخول وصعوبة معرفة رقم اللجنة والمسلسل بالكشف  خاصة من كبار السن  والسيدات والأميين.
 	كما تلاحظ تأخر فتح اللجان بعدد 57 رلجنة فرعية بالمنوفية  بشكل عام منها 2  بمنوف وواحدة بسرس الليان و3 ببركة السبع و4 بقويسنا و14  بأشمون و28  بالباجور و5 بالشهداء كما اشتعلت أنبوبة بوتاجاز امام مدرسة  الماى  الابتدائية بشبين الكوم مما أثار الزعر بين الأهالي والناخبين.
 	وفي اللجان 38،39 بلجنة مدرسة التجارة المتقدمة بأشمون  حدثت مشاجرات خارج  اللجنة مع أنصار الحرية ولعدالة والإخوان المسلمون بسبب  دخول أشرف بدر  الدين لنائب السابق عن الإخوان والقيادى البارز بدخول  اللجنة والدخول في  حوار مع القاضى داخل إحدى الغرف المغلقة لمدة طويلة مما  أثار ثائرة الأهالى  ووقوع هذه الاشتباكات.
	وفي لجان مدرسة أبو شهور ببركة السبع اختفى القاضي وترك العمل للموظفين   داخل اللجنة من قبل بعض أفراد الحرية والعدالة وإخوان والسلفيين.
	أيضًا عدم تواجد موظفات داخل المدرسة المساعي الإعدادية بأشمون للكشف عن   المنتقبات... أيضًا ضبط أحد الأشخاص بنفس اللجنة وبحوزته بطاقة دوارة حيث   تم تركه بعد ذلك بعد تدخل بعض القيادات بالإخوان.
 	وفي مدرسة سبك الضحاك الثانوية وقف المئات من الناخبين  أمام اللجان وعدم  استطاعتهم الدخول وعدم تعليق كشف بالأسماء لا خارج ولا  داخل اللجان وكان  بحوزة المديرة وتدعى هيام أحمد كمال عمر والتي رفضت  تعليقها حيث تم السماح  لبعض أفراد الحرية والعدالة والإخوان والسلفيين  بالدخول والمراقبة وتوجيه  الناخبين ورفض التصريح لبعض حاملي بطاقات  الجمعيات الحقوقية بالدخول.
 	وفي مدرسة ميت شهالة الابتدائية بالشهداء لجنة رقم 42  توقف التصويت وم  يبدأ حتى الساعة الحادية عشر بسبب الإزدحام الشديد واغلاق  اللجنة كما قام  شباب الثورة والإئتلافات الثورية والقوى الوطنية والأحزاب  بحملة واسعة أول  أمس – الحرية – بتوزيع مطبوعات لشرح الدستور وبيان نقاط  الخلاف داخله وخاصة  أمام المساجد ولأول مرة يتم ذلك داخل قرية ميت خاقان  معقل الإخوان  المسلمين بسبينا لكوم حيث أكد الكثير من المواطنين على  الإصرار على التصويت  بلا للدسستور للحفاظ على مصر وعدم أخونة الدولة  والسيطرة على مفاصلها.
 	كما شهدت مدرسة الثانوية بنات ازدحام شديد جدا مثل معظم  اللجان بسبب دمج  اللجان ووجود طوابير طويلة وصلت إلى 500 متر ونقص وعجز  الموظفين.
	وفي لجنة مدرسة كفر الدوار الابتدائية بالباجور تم أكتشاف 5 أسماء متوفين   بكشف اللجان وهم محمد شديد صادق الخباز وعبد العدل مصطفى أحمد درويش وفوزى   قطب محمد قطب وعبد المعطى ابو ايزيد عبد المعطى عطا وإبراهيم محمد السيد   خضر وفي لجنة مدرسة المنشأة الجديدة بالباجور يقوم الموظفين التابعين   لمحكمة الباجور بتوجيه الناخبين لكلمة نعم.
 	وفي اسطنها لجنة 18،19 بالباجور أجبر الأهالى القاضى على تصوير كارنيه الشخصية وصورته بالخارج.


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

يعول الإسلاميون المؤيدون لمشروع الدستور   المصري كثيرا على ريف محافظة الجيزة، جنوب القاهرة، في ترجيح كفة التصويت   لصالح "نعم" في الاستفتاء الجاري على المشروع، في حين يعول المعارضون على  محافظة كفر الشيخ، شمالا، وخاصة مدينة بلطيم مسقط رأس المرشح الرئاسي  السابق حمدين صباحي.
 	وتستغل الحركات الإسلامية نفوذها في ريف الجيزة ومراكزها  لإنجاز هدفها؛  حيث ينشط أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في مركز أوسيم  ومنشأة القناطر، فيما  يستغل حزب النور والحركة السلفية انتشارهما الواسع  في الوراق وكرداسة،  وتنتشر الجماعة الإسلامية في الكوم الأحمر وبرطس.
 	وأمام معظم لجان الاقتراع بتلك المراكز تختفي بشكل كامل  مظاهر دعم التصويت بـ"لا" لمشروع الدستور، بحسب ما رصده مراسل الأناضول  أمام اللجان.
 	رضوان عبد اللاه، مسئول ملف الطاقة بحزب "الحرية  والعدالة"، الذي أسسته  جماعة الإخوان العام الماضي، قال لمراسل وكالة  الأناضول للأنباء إن هذه  المناطق تشكل ثقلا كبيرا للتيار الإسلامي، وعلى  سبيل المثال مركز أوسيم  يسمى منذ بداية السبعينات وحتى اليوم بالدائرة  الحمراء نظرا لتواجد التيار  بكثافة.
 	وأشار إلى أن الشيخ صلاح أبو إسماعيل، والد القيادي  السلفي حازم صلاح أبو  إسماعيل، كان نائبا عن أوسيم، وكان يتمتع بشعبية  كبيرة تركت أثرا حتى الآن،  وكذلك يؤثر تواجد قيادات الإخوان كعصام العريان  وعلي بطيخ وعلي الجمل".
 	واعتبر عبد اللاه النشاط الخدمي الذي يقوم به التيار الإسلامي في هذه المناطق سببا آخر لهذه الشعبية.
 	ولقلة أعداد النشطاء الرافضين للدستور فإنهم يركزون  تواجدهم أمام عدد  محدود من اللجان التي تشهد كثافة أكبر في التصويت وخاصة  اللجان النسائية.
 	وكان من اللافت أن أعضاء بحزب مصر القوية كانوا يدعون  للتصويت بـ"نعم" رغم  الموقف الرسمي للحزب الداعي للتصويت بـ"لا"؛ حيث أكد  بدر فهمي، عضو الحزب  أن الغالبية العظمى من الأعضاء بأوسيم سيصوتون  بـ"نعم"، بحسب قوله.
 	وفي المقابل تسير اتجاهات التصويت في مدينة بلطيم والقرى  التابعة لها في  محافظة كفر الشيخ، شمال دلتا مصر، نحو التصويت بـ"لا"  لمشروع الدستور، بحسب ما رصده مراسل "الأناضول" من أمام اللجان.
 	ويعود ذلك إلى أن المدينة هي مسقط رأس المرشح الرئاسي  السابق وقائد تحالف  "التيار الشعبي"، حمدين صباحي، وصاحب النشاط الاجتماعي  والسياسي القديم بين  أبنائها، في مقابل غياب لتأثير التيار الإسلامي؛  خاصة وأن الخلافات  والأزمات بين العائلات يقوم على حلها جمعية أهلية باسم  "بيت العائلة"، من  أبرز أعضائها صباحي.
 	وفي لقاءات مع عدد من الناخبين اتفقت آرائهم من ناحية  أخرى على عدم ثقتهم  في الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي، الذي يرون أنه "لم يقدم  شيئا مذكورا لمحافظتهم  التي تعاني أزمات حياتية".
 	وتسري عملية التصويت في المدينة بسلاسة، ولم تقع أي  تجاوزات حتى عصر اليوم  من الجانبين، سواء الرافض أو المؤيد للدستور، بحسب  الناشط، محمد السادات.


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

تعدى مجموعة من شباب ونساء جماعة الإخوان، على الزميلة  الصحفية  "آية نبيل" محررة "اليوم السابع" أثناء قيامها بتأدية مهام عملها  فى تغطية  عملية الاستفتاء، اليوم، بمنطقة الكُنيسة فى الهرم أمام مقر  جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين.

 كانت الزميلة قد نجحت فى التقاط عدد من الصور ومقاطع الفيديو، والتى توضح   قيام سيارات تابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بنقل المواطنين لأماكن  التصويت،  وتعلوها لافتات تحث المواطنين على التصويت بـ"نعم" للدستور، ويقف  أمامها  مجموعة من الشباب وبصحبتهم أجهزة لاب توب، للكشف عن أرقام لجان  المواطنين  وأماكنها، ويقومون بتوزيع لوحات عليها ملصقات لشكل ورقة  الاستفتاء وأمامها  كلمة موافق.

وعندما اكتشف أفراد الجماعة، تصوير الزميلة لتلك السيارات، تجمعوا حولها   وطلبوا منها فى البداية مسح ما التقطته من صور ومقاطع، ولكنها رفضت مظهرة   هويتها الصحفية، وهو الأمر الذى رفضه أحد الشباب قائلا لها: لا أريد أن   تظهر أختى فى الصور التى التقطيها" فأخبرته أنها ستقوم بوضع علامة مائية   على وجوههن لكنها لن تقوم بمسح ما لديها من بيانات، فرد عليها قائلا: انتم   إعلام مضلل ومش هتمشى غير لما تمسحى الصور والفيديو"، وبالفعل أحاطها شباب   ونساء الإخوان ورفضوا خروجها من بينهم إلا بعد مسح ما لديها، وانتزع  أحدهم  منها الكاميرا بالقوة ومسح ما عليها،  قائلا: "إحنا هنوريكم بعد ما  نمرر  الدستور".


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ذكر قيادي بحزب "الدستور" المصري المعارض الذي يرأسه محمد  البرادعي، أن رئيس الحزب تلقى تهديدات آخرها عشية المرحلة الثانية من  الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور، مما قد يحول دون إدلائه بصوته اليوم السبت.
 	وقال أحمد دراج، وكيل مؤسسي حزب الدستور، إن "محمد البرادعي رئيس الحزب من المحتمل ألا يشارك في عملية التصويت على الاستفتاء".
 	وفي تصريحات لمراسلة وكالة الأناضول للأنباء، أرجع دراج  ذلك إلى "تعرض  البرادعي للتهديد من قبل عناصر من حركة حازمون، وأنه تقدم  ببلاغ بالتهديد  الذي تعرض له خلال الأيام الماضية وآخرها عشية المرحلة  الثانية من  الاستفتاء التي يفترض أن يدلي بصوته خلالها".
 	وأوضح دراج أن "التهديد كان بهدف عرقلة البرادعي عن  المشاركة"، مشيرًا إلى  أن ذلك "دفع عددًا كبيرًا من قيادات الحزب لنصحه  بعدم النزول".
 	من جانبه رد جمال صابر منسق حركة "لازم حازم"، المؤيدة  لحازم صلاح أبو  إسماعيل المرشح الرئاسي السابق في مصر، بالقول إن "هذا  كلام مرسل الهدف منه  تشويه صورة حازمون والشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل".
 	وأضاف في تصريحات لـ"الأناضول" أن "جبهة الإنقاذ بكافة  قياداتها تحاول  الانتقام من حازمون بعدما أفسدت عليهم خطتهم ومحاولتهم  الانقلاب على شرعية  الرئيس".
 	وختم حديثه قائلاً إنه "من يملك دليلاً على تهديد حازمون للبرادعي فليأتِ به".
 	وتجرى اليوم انتخابات المرحلة الثانية من الاستفتاء على  الدستور في 17 محافظة مصرية تضم نحو 50% من أصوات الناخبين، فيما أسفرت  المرحلة الأولى التي جرت السبت الماضي عن تأييد الدستور بنسبة 56.5% مقابل  43.5% يرفضونه، بحسب النتائج غير الرسمية.


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

هاجم الكاتب الصحفي "بلال فضل" جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين بلهجة حملت سخرية  شديدة من قيامها بتزوير إرادة الشعب  المصري في الاستفتاء على الدستور  بادعاء أنه يحمل استقرار البلاد.
 	وأكد "فضل" عبر حسابه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر"  اليوم السبت، أن  استخدام الإخوان نفس آليات الحزب الوطني في تمرير  قراراته سيؤدس بلا شك  بهم على نفس مصير حزب مبارك، قائلاً: "عندما تنجح في  تمرير قراراتك كحاكم  بنفس آليات الحزب الوطني "تزوير وتخويف للناس  وشائعات وتشنيعات وتجارة  بالدين" قطعا ستلقى مصير الحزب الوطني".
	وأضاف الكاتب الصحفس إن استمرار الإخوان في الغطرسة والتصور بانهم ينفردون   بحكم مصر ستنتهى بهم كما انتهى المماليك، قائلاً: "طالما استمريتم في   الغطرسة وتصور إنكم ستنفردون بحكم مصر هتفضلوا تتعروا وتتفضحوا كل يوم   وستنتهون كما انتهى المماليك بشعار "من ده بكره بقرشين"، وتابع"وكما قال   المثل يامستني الخيال السياسي من عقلية السمع والطاعة والنطاعة يامستني   السمنة من إيد النملة.. مشيها إيد النملة. والسلام عليكم".
	كما سخر من تراجع محمد بديع – مرشد الإخوان المسلمين في تصريحاته ضد   الجيش، قائلا: "الدكتور بديع افتكر نفسه مرشد عالمي بجد وسخن على الجيش ومع   أول شخطة لحس كلامه وقالك لم أكن أنتوي طيب .. لما أنت مش قد الكلام  بتفتح  صدرك ليه؟".


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

* 







*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

* 






*


----------



## grges monir (22 ديسمبر 2012)

من اللى شوفتة النهاردة  
توقعاتى للنتيجة 200% نعم هههههههه
مش عشان  كتير رايح يقول لا
عشان الللوبيا والبطيخ اللى شوفتها فى اللجنة
الدنيا سداح مداح بجد
بيخشوا 10 مع بعض يصوتوا غير اللى قاعدين جوة  عرفش تبع مين


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*t] 



*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

* 






*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

تم قطع  الكهرباء منذ قليل عن 20 مركز بلجان محافظة المنوفية، وأنباء عن قيام أعضاء  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بتسويد البطاقات هناك.


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*الدليل توزيع فلوس للتصويت بنعم علي الدستور بدمياط

[YOUTUBE]QKf81M7rq1s[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

تمكنت القوات المسلحة الخاصة بتأمين لجان ومقرات  الاستفتاء على الدستور من  السيطرة على مشاجرة نشبت بين عدد من المؤيدين  والمعارضين للدستور خارج  إحدى اللجان بقرية أبو زعبل بمدينة الخانكة أثناء  قيام طرفى المشاجرة بحشد  كل منهم المواطنين للتصويت على الاستفتاء ، حيث  شهدت الشوارع الجانبية  للجان في منطقة الخانكة بالقليوبية حشودا كبيرة من  المنتمين للتيار  الإسلامي لحث الناخبين على التصويت بـ نعم على الدستور  الجديد .
 	كما تشاجر عدد من ممثلي القوى الإسلامية والمنتمين  للتيارات المدنية في  لجان قرى المنايل وأبو زعبل والمرج الجديدة ومزرعة  الجبل الأصفر وعزبة  الأبيض والقشيش لمحاولة الطرفين التأثير على الناخبين  قبل الإدلاء بأصواتهم  .
 	من ناحية أخرى توقفت لجان عرب العايدة والقلج و23 يوليو  بالخانكة لمدة نصف  ساعة بسبب سوء تنظيم الناخبين حيث طلب رؤساء اللجان من  قوات الشرطة والجيش  تخصيص طابور للسيدات من كبار السن ، كما طالبوا بمنع  تواجد لسلفيين أمام  لجان الاقتراع بدعوى إرشادهم المواطنين لأرقام لجانهم  وأرقامهم في الكشوف ، في حين أنهم يوجهونهم للتصويت بـ نعم.
 	وفي شبين القناطر عززت مديرية أمن القليوبية بالاشتراك مع  القوات المسلحة  تواجدها في لجان عرب جهينة والصوالحة التي تعتبر معقل  الإخوان المسلمين في  المحافظة وذلك عن طريق زيادة السيارات المصفحة أمام  اللجان تحسبا لوقوع  أعمال عنف بين المنتمين لحزب الحرية والعدالة  ومنافسيهم من ممثلي القوى  الأخرى .


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مرسي يعين صفوت عبد الغني قائد الجناح العسكري لتنظيم الجهاد و المتهم في اغتيال الدكتور رفعت المحجوب" عام 1994عضوا بمجلس الشورى


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

وقع اشتباك لفظي بين ضابط الشرطة، أنس منصور، أحد  أعضاء تأمين   اللجنة الانتخابية بمدرسة السلام الثانوية بنين في مدينة قنا،  وأمير   الجماعة الإسلامية، صابر حمزة، وتم تحرير مذكرة بالواقعة.


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

​ 
   	  		 		   			 								شيرين فرغلي 			 	  	   		  		 السبت , 22 ديسمبر 2012 18:02 		     
 	"والمصحف بطلنا نخاف".. عبارة يمكننا أن نصف بها مشاهد  طوابير الفتيات  والنساء أمام لجان الاستفتاء اليوم، لتذكرنا بأشهر لافتة  رفعت أثناء الثورة  من قبل مجموعة من البنات، لكي تعبر عن مدى جرأة وشجاعة  البنت المصرية  المعتادة والتي لا تستلم للخوف أو محاولات تشويه سمعتها..
 	فكالعادة تفوقت طوابير البنات أمام لجان الاستفتاء اليوم  على طوابير  الرجال من حيث التواجد والحرص على الذهاب للإدلاء بأصواتهن في  الاستفتاء.
 	ولم يقتصر الأمر على ذلك، بل كان هناك إيجابية وجرأة  منهن، من حيث عدم  السكوت عن أي مخالفة أو تجاوز تحدث أثناء التصويت، بل  ومطالبة القضاة  بإبراز الهوية، ولم تخشى كثيرات الإفصاح عن رأيهن وموقفهن،  وابرز تلك  المشاهد كانت السيدة التي تعرضت إلى الضرب المبرح من زوجها  وتطليقها،بسبب  إصرارها على موقفها بالتصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور.
 	تحدثت "الوفد " مع مجموعة من البنات من أمام لجان الاستفتاء اليوم..
"مش هسكت على الغلط"​  	في البداية تقول نوران محمد، 20 سنة، طالبة: "أنا نازلة أقوم بدوري   كمواطنة خايفة على بلدها، ومش ناوية أستسلم للوضع الحالي، حيث أني قررت أن   أنظر إلى الوضع بعين المراقب، لذلك لن أسكت عن أي مخالفة أو تجاوز يحدث  حتى  لو كانت بخصوص القاضي نفسه، لأني ببساطة ليس عندي استعداد للسكوت بعد  الآن  خاصة أن الوضع الذي نحن فيه الآن بسبب جهلنا وسكوتنا وسلبيتنا طوال  هذه  السنوات".
 	وتتفق معها مروة سيد، 23 سنة، موظفة: "بالرغم من أنني  متأكدة أن النتيجة  عادلة، لكنني رفضت أن أقاطع الاستفتاء لكي أرضي ضميري،  والدليل على ما  أقوله هو إنني واقفة في الطابور منذ أكثر من 3 ساعات،  والطابور شبه واقف،  هذا بالإضافة إلى حديث مجموعة من السيدات على الدمار  الذي سوف يحل على  البلد إذا تم رفض الدستور، كمحاولة للتأثير على آراء  البعض مننا ، لكننا  على استعداد أن نبقى واقفين 10 ساعات متواصلة دون  ملل".
"حماية كبار السن"​  	بينما تتحدث نيرمين عاصم، 25 سنة، فنانة تشكيلية قائلة: "اتفقت أنا   ومجموعة من صديقاتي أن تقوم كلا مننا باصطحاب كل أقاربنا أو جارتنا اللاتي   يرغبن في الذهاب إلى الاستفتاء ولكن ليس لديهن قدرة أو عندهن شعور بالخوف   من الذهاب بمفردهن، هذا إلى جانب توعية كل سيدة تتكاسل عن الذهاب   للاستفتاء، وذلك كنوع من المحاولة لحث وتشجيع أكبر عدد منهن للذهاب، على   أمل أن يحقق ذلك نوع من العدالة في نتيجة الاستفتاء، وبالطبع لن تكن لهذه   المحاولات أي فائدة إذا كان هناك تزوير يحدث".
 	وتضيف أمل مجدي، 21 سنة، طالبة قائلة: "عايزه أعرف حقيقية  ما يقال عن  الرشاوي التي تقدم والقضاة المزيفين، والحبر الفسفوري الذي  يتطاير بعد  دقائق ومحاولات التعطيل الذي تحدث عن قصد من قبل البعض لمحاولة  تطفيش  الناخبات التي يرغبن بالتصويت بـ"لا"، لأنني إذا تأكدت من حدوث  أشياء من  هذا القبيل، لن أسكت وسوف أتقدم بالشكاوي لكل الجهات المعنية  وبذل كل الجهد  لفضح الأمر".
 	وتكمل: "هذا بالإضافة إلى أنني لن أستسلم للنتيجة إذا  جاءت بنعم بعد كل  هذه التجاوزات، وحينها سوف بداية لثورة جديدة لإسقاط هذا  الدستور الذي فرض  علينا غصب ،كما أنني لن أسمح أن يعيش أولادي في الظلم  الذي عيشته من قبل ،  لأن ما نعاني منه الآن هو نتيجة سكوت أهالينا طوال  هذه السنوات"


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

كتب - سامى الطراوى: 			 	  	   		  		 السبت , 22 ديسمبر 2012 19:00 		     
 	قام عدد من اعضاء جماعة الاخوان المسلمين بالتعدى على احد  اعضاء شباب 6  ابريل الساعة السادسة مساءا ، لاصرار  اعضاء الجماعة  بالتواجد داخل لجنة  رقم 22 ، 23 بمدرسة عاشور ايوب الابتدائية وتوجيه  الناخبين للتصويت بنعم .
 	وهو الامر الذي  ادى الى قيام احد افراد شباب 6 ابرايل  بمنع تلك المخالفات  وتتطور الامر من تراشق بالكلمات حتى تحول الى معركة  واشتباك بالايدى .
	وقامت  جماعة الاخوان المسلمين برمى الكراسى الموجودة داخل اللجنة على   الناخبين المتواجدين فى محيط اللجنة واحدثوا عدة اصابات فى صفوف اعضاء 6   ابرايل وتوقفت العملية الانتخابية الى ان تتدخلت قوات الشرطة والجيش   واستطاعت ان تفصل بينهم
	وانتاب كثيرا من الناخبين غضبا شديدا بسبب تاخر عدد من الجان داخل مدرسة   منيل شيحة ، فقد تم ايقافها عدة مرات الاولى بدون سبب والاخرى للصلاة   وثالثة للغداء وكاد يتم الاحتكاك بقاضي اللجنة مرات عديدة
	وفى داخل لجنة 29 بمدرسة منيل شيحة حضر احد الناخبين والذى يعمل في جهاز   امني الغريب ان اسمه مدون بالكشوف الانتخابية وتوجه الى قاضى اللجنة وقال   له الناخب لماذا تم ادرانا لا يجب انا اكون ضمن اج اسمى فى هذه الكشوف فانا   اعمل في جهة امنية فرد القاضي عليه ومن اتى بك للاستفتاء فرد عليه الناخب   لانى علمت انى اسمى مدرج ومن الممكن يتم التصويت دون علمى فرد القاضى :   احنا امامنا عشرة اعوام لتنقيح تلك الكشوف وتصبح سليمة ، فرد القاضي : هناك   عدد 2 مليون اسم تم ضمهم الى هذه الكشوف مؤخرا وممكن يدرج اسمك عن طريق   الخطأ فاجاب الناخب متعصبا : سوف اكون سببا فى ايقاف تلك المهازل والتزوير   وسوف ابطل هذه اللجنة واخذ ورقة الاستفتاء فى يده وغادرمقر اللجنة


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-bza5MlUMAs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

أدلى الفنان عادل إمام بصوته بمدرسة  الأورمان الابتدائية بالدقى  وسط حفاوة من الناخبين، وقال فى تصريحات خاصة  لليوم السابع إنه صوت بـ "لا"  فى الاستفتاء لوجود العديد من العيوب بمواد  الدستور، قائلا "الدستور  معيب".


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

* 






*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*انقطعت منذ دقائق الكهرباء عن مدينة الاسماعيلة فى سابقة هى الاولى من نوعها مما ادى الى حالة ارتباك فى جميع اللجان فى المحافظة  فى الوقت الذى اتهمت قية جبهة الانقاذ الاخوان والسلطة القيام بتلك الخطوة لاارباك عمليات تزوير وطالبت الانقاذ بوقف التصويت .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*حركة 6 أبريل عبر الشبكة الإجتماعية تويتر: إنقطاع الكهرباء عن ما يقرب من 100 لجنة في كلا من المنوفيه وكفر الشيخ في وقت واحد تقريبا وأنباء عن تسويد بطاقات تصويت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*الشروق| وكالة أونا الإخبارية: إنقطاع الكهرباء بالكامل عن مدينة الاسماعيلية و كفر الشيخ والمنوفية*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

فوجئ اللواء/ فؤاد علام- وكيل جهاز أمن  الدولة الأسبق- بوجود توقيع أمام  اسمه بكشوف الناخبين عندما توجه إلى  لجنته الانتخابية بمنطقة الدقي.
 	وقال علام -فى تصريحات خاصة لـ "الدستور"- : إنه توجه إلى لجنته الانتخابية بالدقي، وفوجئ بوجود توقيع أمام اسمه فى كشوف الناخبين.
	وأضاف توجهت إلى قسم الدقى لتحرير محضر بالواقعة، بناءً على توجيهات رئيس اللجنة الانتخابية.


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

تواضروس 
اشتكت حركات قبطية من منع الأقباط فى الصعيد من   الوصول للجان،  والتصويت فى المرحلة الثانية للاستفتاء على الدستور، فى   الوقت الذى شهد فيه  أمس إقبالاً قبطياً ملحوظاً على المشاركة، ورصدت غرفة   عمليات حزب الدستور  فى كفرالشيخ، فصل صناديق الناخبين المسلمين عن صناديق   الناخبين المسيحيين  بمحلة دياى بمركز دسوق. 
وجاء الإقبال القبطى، خاصة من السيدات والفتيات، استجابة   لحث  الكنائس للأقباط بصفه خاصة والمصريين بصفه عامة، على الخروج والمشاركة   فى  الاستفتاء، إذ أكدت الكنيسة أن التصويت حق مشروع لكل المواطنين،  وأهاب   البابا تواضروس الثانى، بطريرك الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، بكل المصريين،    المشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، مؤكداً حق كل مصرى فى أن يقول رأيه    بحرية ومسئولية دون حجر من أحد، وأن الكنيسة تصلى من أجل سلامة مصر، وأن    يمنح الله الحكمة لكل مسئول فيها، وأن يعمّ الأمان فى كل ربوعه. 
ورصد عدد من الحركات القبطية، منع الجماعات الإسلامية،   الأقباطَ من  التصويت فى لجان مركز نجع حمادى بمحافظة قنا، وطرد سيدة تدعى   «سحر  ميخائيل»، ومنعها من التصويت فى مركز قوص، وقال اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو   إنه رصد  25 حالة منع للمسيحيين من التصويت فى لجان محافظة المنوفية، وشكت   مواقع  قبطية من تعنت قاضى لجنة 22 بمدرسة تل القلزم بحى الأربعين  بمحافظة  السويس،  التى يتبعها، كثافة ناخبين أقباط، بسبب البطء الشديد  المتعمد، رغم   الطوابير الطويلة خارج المدرسة، وقيام القاضى بإدخال  الناخبين على نحو   منفرد. 
ورصدت غرفة عمليات حزب الدستور فى كفرالشيخ عدداً من   المخالفات خلال  الساعات الأولى للتصويت، كان أخطرها فصل صناديق الناخبين   المسلمين عن  صناديق الناخبين المسيحيين بمحلة دياى بمركز دسوق. 
وحذر البابا تواضروس، بطريرك الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، من الظلم   وترسيخ  مفهوم العدل والرحمة، مطالباً الأقباط بصنع الخير والابتعاد عن   الشر، وكتب  عدة آيات من الإنجيل، فى تغريدة على «تويتر» تقول «احذر الظلم»   و«التابع  العدل والرحمة يجد حياة وحظاً وكرامة» و«ليكن لك قدمان، العدل   والرحمة،  وسوف تجد نجاحاً فى كل خطوة» و«لا تقل إنى أجازى شراً، انتظر   الرب فيخلصك».


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*





*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*    إعداد
 اغنسطس
    أسامة سمير

  



[FONT="]لا  تخف من المستقبل لان مستقبلك ومستقبل أسرتك وكل أمور حياتك هى فى يد الله  الحنون الرحيم 
فثق فى الله انه يختار لك المستقبل والحياة الأفضل[/FONT][/B][B][FONT="].[/FONT][FONT="] 
[/FONT] 
"أتيت ليكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل" وتعليق على (يو 10: 10)
*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الشرطة تطلق سراح قاضيين احتجزهما الإخوان بكرداسة 



              		السبت, 22 ديسمبر 2012 18:29     




 		                             قوات تأمين الأستفتاء على الدستور             


                     كتب ـ أحمد عطية      
 	 	صرح مصدر قضائي أن شرطة كرداسة نجحت أخيرًا في استخلاص  القاضيان المحتجزان  من قبل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لمدة تزيد عن النصف  ساعة بعد التعدي عليهما  بالضرب المبرح وسرقة هواتفهم المحمولة.
     	وأضاف المصدر أن قوات الشرطة قد تلكأت لإطلاق سراح  القاضيان رغم الاعتداء  السافر عليهما من قبل جماعة الإخوان وبعض السلفين،  وسمحت بهروب المعتدين  بعدما اكتشفا أن لجنة تدار بدون قاض وجار تحرير محضر  بالواقعة .
  	وكان القاضيان "هيثم النوبي" و"أمير العربي" من غرفة  عمليات نادي القضاة  قد توجها إلى مدرسة النصر الابتدائية بكرداسة، وحين  رصدوا لجنة تدار  بالكامل من قبل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحاولا إثبات ذلك  اعتدى عليهم  جماعات من الإخوان الذين كانوا يقومون بالإشراف على اللجنة.


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

كتبت إسراء أحمد:- الدستور 
 	أكدت إنجي حمدي عضو المكتب السياسي لحركة 6 إبريل، أن  عدد من أعضاء الحركة  تعرضوا للتهديد بالقتل من قبل أعضاء جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين وحزب الأصالة  السلفي، إذا خرجوا من القسم بعد الاعتداء عليهم.
 	وقالت حمدي -عبر حسابها الشخصي على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي تويتر- "إخوان  وحزب الأصالة أرسلوا بلطجية يهددون أعضاء 6 إبريل  بالقتل في الوراق إذا  خرجوا من القسم بعد الاعتداء عليهم بالضرب وقاموا  بتحرير محضر".
 



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*على برنامج ممكن مع خيرى رمضان القاضى طلع منجد 
ايوة منجد من تنجيد اللى بيعمل اوضة النوم والستاير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدرسة أشتوم الجميل بها طابور ضخم جدآ يصل الى 1000 ناخب وناخبة وسوء معاملة من الأمن وتعطيل الناس بشكل غير طبيعي لإجبار الناس على عدم الإدلاء بصوتهم لأنهم يعلمون أن بورسعيد قالت كلمتها من قبل... لا للدستور
 ولا يوجد حبر سري*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*ضابط القوات المسلحة المنوط بحراسة لجنة مدرسة اشتوم الجميل قام بضبط مسئولي اللجنة و هم يسودون بطاقات الاستفتاء بنعم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*سي بي سي : انقطاع الكهرباء في لجان عديدة في البحيرة 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*مراسل قناة CBC : اهالي المنوفية يتعرفون على رئيس لجنة اقتراع ،وهو لا يعمل في مجال القضاء وانما "منجد" وعضو بحزب الحرية والعدالة واسمه طارق السوداني..!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ : أهالي قريتي شحاتة بالمنيا، و بهجورة بقنا، ومعظمهم من المسيحيين، حدث لهم حالة من الترويع من قبل بعض التيارات الدينية المتشددة*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ErJwAfBq3Sc[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

اكدت   شيماء نزهة أمين حزب المصريين الاحرار بدمياط انها قامت بتحرير محضر رقم   4358 ادارى مركز كفر سعد تتهم فيه 6 من المنتمين لتيار الاسلام السياسى   بالاعتداء عليها ومحاولة تكسير سيارتها وطردها وذلك اثناء قيامها بالمرور   على بعض لجان كفر سعد لمراقبة سير عملية الاستفتاء .كما رصدت لجنة الحريات   بنقابة المحامين بدمياط وجود بطاقة دوارة فى مدرسة الزرقا التجريبية بمركز   الزرقا بحوزة سيدة منتقبة واكد محمد بصل عضو اللجنة ان تم التحفظ على   البطاقة وتحرر عن ذلك محضر برقم 4710 ادارى الزرقا.


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتدى   3 من بلطجية الحزب الوطنى المنحل على عضو حزب الحرية والعدالة بالمنوفية   ويدعى شاهر صلاح أبو سريع ، أثناء تواجده أمام لجنة مدرسة مناع القطان   بقرية شنشور التابعة لمركز أشمون.. حيث قام كل من محمد نبيل جاد الدين   ونبيل جاد الدين وهيثم كامل جاد الدين بضربه بسنجه على رأسه ، وتم تحرير   محضر بالواقعة رقم 69733 لسنة 2012 جنح أشمون.


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*غرفة عمليات جبهة الإنقاذ: البحيرة .. مركز بدر .. مدرسه النجاح الابتدائيه .. سكرتير المدرسه يقوم بادارة اللجنه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OD8lL1aND3w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*تبادل اطلاق النار بين عائلتين فى العياط بسبب الأستفتاء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن   التلفزيون المصري في خبر عاجل، السماح باستمرار التصويت بعد الحادية عشرة   للناخبين الذين حضروا إلى مراكز الاقتراع قبل موعد الإغلاق.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*2012-12-22 21:39:47        






أعلن المستشار رئيس اللجنة رقم " 42" بحر ابو المير الابتدائيه بمركز اطسا بمحافظة الفيوم، عن الانتهاء من فرز اول لجنة انتخابية.
    حيث بلغ عدد الناخبين بها 268 ادى من بينهم 559 ناخب وصل عدد الاصوات  الباطله باللجنه 35 ، فيما وافق على الدستور بها 475 ورفضه 49 .


    الدستور  ​**

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*العثور على أوراق أستفتاء فى حمام مدرسة
    2012-12-22 21:45:53        









     عثر عدد من النشطاء والمراقبين التابعين لغرفة عمليات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى  على أوراق استفتاء فى "حمامات" مدرسة صلاح الدين الإبتدائية والتى يوجد  بها 4 لجان (17 – 18 – 19 -20).             والأوراق جميعها عليها التصويت بغير موافق حيث 3 بحالة سليمة، ونحو 4  متقطعين إلى أجزاء صغيرة، وبطاقات الأستفتاء غير مختومة ولكنها تحمل ارقام  مسلسلة "25 – 26- 32".             وأكد جميع المستشارين أنه لا يوجد أوراق ناقصة، وجارى تحرير محضر بالواقعة  .




​**
​*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*يمكن بتعمل بى بى 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يمكن بتعمل بى بى *


*لأ طبعا*
*معروف دور الورق فى الحمامات*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*132 صوتاً بـ"لا" مقابل 112 بـ"نعم" بلجنة الكسابية بشبين القناطر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*تصويت 640 بـ"نعم" و434 بـ"لا" فى لجنة بالقليوبية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*549 نعم و25 لا بلجنة 16 بعزبة أبو جليل بالفيوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس لجنة بـ"سمسطا" يبدأ فرز الأصوات قبل موعد انتهاء التصويت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجان مدرسة أحمد عبد العزيز بـ"فيصل" تغلق أبوابها قبل انتهاء موعد الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج فرز لجنة بمركز أطسا بالفيوم: 54 نعم مقابل 5 لا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*عادت لجنة 54 ومقرها مدرسة كفر الحدادين بطوخ للعمل بعد أن قام المستشار رئيس اللجنة باعلان النتيجة وإغلاق اللجنة لمدة ساعة، وقام رئيس اللجنة بإعادة فتح اللجنة للتصويت مرة أخرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة 82 بقرية هوارة بـ"الفيوم": 870 نعم مقابل 69 لا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة عتامنة المزرعة بـ"الفيوم": 1035 نعم مقابل 80 لا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*تصويت 475 بـ"بنعم" و49 بـ"لا" فى لجنة بالفيوم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تصويت 475 بـ"بنعم" و49 بـ"لا" فى لجنة بالفيوم*



*خالد يوسف: إذا كانت علياء المهدى أشهر واحدة تعرت.. فمصر أشهر دولة لبست*


----------



## zezza (22 ديسمبر 2012)

الفيوم .. سوهاج ...مطروح .... بنى سويف ..محافظات محتاجة تتشال من على الخريطة هيضيعونا :smil8:


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسفرت نتيجة الاستفتاء بلجنة رقم 9 بقرية كفر البتانون بمحافظة المنوفية عن تصويت 673 بـ نعم، مقابل 906 بـ"لا"، وأصوات باطلة 57 . 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*
‎




المنيا | لجنة 40: حضور 786 موافق 596 غير موافق 180 باطل 10
 المنيا | لجنة 39 : الحضور 1268 موافق 881 غير موافق 315 باطل 72
 المنيا | مدرسة السلام الثانوية بنات 391 لا ، 483 نعم ، باطل 22
 المنيا | لجنة 7 بهوارة مركز مطاي 650 نعم مقابل 154 لا
 فاو قبلي الاعداديه مركز دشنا محافظه قناموافق 1442غير موافق
 قريةرفاعة : موافق 777 - غير موافق : 88
 قرية أبو شجام : موافق 283 - غير موافق : 19
 قرية حمرا دوم : موافق 264 - غير موافق : 24
 لجنة 71 بمركز المنيا330 نعم و52 لا
 لجنة 38 سمالوط393 موافق3 غير موافق
 دشنا محافظه قنا نعم 1442 لا 148باطل 22النتيجه 89%
 المنيا | لجنه 42 بقرية زاوية حاتم اجمالي 1473باطلة 259موافق1166
 غير موافق 48
 القليوبية | شبين القناطر: 132 لا.. 112 نعم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

* نتائج 5 لجان بـ"المنيا": 4853 نعم مقابل 602 لا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسفرت نتيجة الفرز بلجنة 16 بمدرسة المدينة العمالية بمحافظة قنا، عن تصويت 802 بـ"نعم"، مقابل تصويت 396 بـ"لا" 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*المحافظات اللى هتكون فيها نسبة نعم عالية
المنيا وقنا ومطروح وبنى سويف والجيزة والبحيرة والفيوم
اللى هتكون فيها نسبة لا اعلى قليلا من نعم
المنوفية والقليوبية 
اللى هتكون النسبة متقاربة بين الاتنين السويس ومدن القناة

النتيجة النهائية هتكون ما بين 62 الى 65 فى المية نعم  
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*السويس لجنة كبريت: «نعم» 1230 صوتًا بنسبة 85%، وصوت بـ«لا» 230 صوتًا بنسبة 15% 
*


----------



## بايبل333 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
للاخوان


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*تمكن رجال مباحث قسم كفر الدوار تحت إشراف اللواء محمد الخليصى مدير المباحث الجنائية، من القبض على ممرضة تنتمى للتيار الإسلامى، قامت بالتعدى بالضرب المبرح وعض خبيرة تجميل وشقيقتها ومنعهن من الادلاء بصوتها فى الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج فرز أول لجنتين بالبحيرة.. 1806 صوتوا بـ"نعم" مقابل 571 لـ"لا"​ 
كشفت   نتائج فرز أول لجنتين بالبحيرة، بمدرسة "الساحل الإعدادية برشيد"، عن   تصويت 1806 ناخباً، بـ"نعم" في الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، بينما صوت   571 ناخباً بـ"لا"، حيث بلغ عدد الناخبين 2415، والأصوات الصحيحة 2377   صوتا، والباطلة 38 صوتاً. ​ 
كان قد تم غلق اللجنتين 13 و14، مبكرًا قبل الموعد الرسمي بنصف ساعة، لخلوهما من الناخبين.​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*المرحلة التانية هاتتزور ب 80% أو أكتر 
علشان تعوض المرحلة الاولي وتعادل النتيجة اللي هاتطلع 
ب 65% نعم لكستور أم أيمن *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا مراحب بالدوله الدينيه 
بس كلمه للتاريخ 
مش هتتهنوا بيهاااااااااا ..​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسفرت نتائج الفرز بمدرسة العشري، وحدة إبراهيم، مركز منوف محافظه المنوفية عن تصويت 307 بـ"لا"، وتصويت 245 بـ"نعم"، مقابل 10 أصوات باطلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*تم فرز عدة لجان بمحافظة المنوفية، وجاءت نتائجها على النحو التالي:

لجنة رقم 9 بمدرسة كفر ربيع الإعدادية مركز شبين الكوم: موافق 625 ، غير موافق 635، باطل 17 .

لجنة رقم 29 بمدرسة مليج الإعدادية بمركز شبين الكوم: موافق 696، غير موافق 317، باطل 44

لجنة 6 بكفر البتانول بمركز شبين الكوم: موافق 673 ، غير موافق 906، باطل 57

لجنة 12 بمدرسة ميت أبو شيخة الإعدادية بمركز قويسنا: موافق 599، غير موافق 702 ، باطل 20 *


----------



## apostle.paul (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا استاذة دونا الاخوان مش بتوع دولة دينية ولا غيره دول كلاب سلطة اديهم سلطة واعملوا اللى انتوا عايزينه

اهم حاجتين عندهم يبقى فى ايدهم السلطة ومفيش معارضة تقولهم بتعملوا ايه 

وينتهى الشعارات الفارغة اللى ملوا بيها عقول الناس والدين والافتكاسات دى كلها فور وصلهم للهدف المنشود  
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*
أسفرت نتائج فرز أصوات الناخبين بمدرسة الشواشنة الثانوية بمدينة الشواشنة بمركز يوسف الصديق بمحافظة الفيوم، عن موافقة 1050 ناخبا على الدستور، مقابل 29 لم يوافقوا، وبلغ عدد الحضور 1109، والأصوات الباطلة 30 صوتا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتيجة قرية اليسرى : مركز مطوبس " محافظة كفر الشيخ
 755 صوت موافق
 2 صوت غير موافق*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسفرت نتيجة فرز لجنة رقم 2 بمدرسة السلام الإعدادية بمدينة ملوي بمحافظة المنيا عن تصويت 38 بـ"نعم"، مقابل 1320 بـ"لا"، و26 صوتا باطلا.

كما أسفرت نتيجة لجنة 2، بمدرسة التعليم الإساسي، بمركز ملوي عن تصويت 34 بـ"نعم" مقابل 1160 بـ"لا". *


----------



## apostle.paul (22 ديسمبر 2012)

> *2 صوت غير موافق*


*عدوين للاسلام اتفوه عليهم *


----------



## apostle.paul (22 ديسمبر 2012)

> *أسفرت نتيجة فرز  لجنة رقم 2 بمدرسة السلام الإعدادية بمدينة ملوي بمحافظة المنيا عن تصويت  38 بـ"نعم"، مقابل 1320 بـ"لا"، و26 صوتا باطلا.
> 
> كما أسفرت نتيجة لجنة 2، بمدرسة التعليم الإساسي، بمركز ملوي عن تصويت 34 بـ"نعم" مقابل 1160 بـ"لا". *


*نصارى اعداء دين رب قريش*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسفرت نتيجة لجنة "مصر الثورة" بمركز الخارجة بالوادي الجديد، عن تصويت 543 بـ"نعم" مقابل67 لـ"لا"، و22 صوتا باطلا.

كما أسفرت نتيجة لجنة مدرسة غرب الموهوب بمركز الداخلة عن تصويت 462 لـ"نعم"، مقابل 4 أصوات لـ"لا" و 1 باطل. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يا استاذة دونا الاخوان مش بتوع دولة دينية ولا غيره دول كلاب سلطة اديهم سلطة واعملوا اللى انتوا عايزينه
> 
> اهم حاجتين عندهم يبقى فى ايدهم السلطة ومفيش معارضة تقولهم بتعملوا ايه
> 
> ...



*حتى لو الاخوان مكانوش واجهه حقيقيه للدوله الدينيه ولو حتى من باب أنها مجرد مظهر ليهم
على الاقل هتكون دى العضمه اللى هيرموها للسللفيين وباقى التيارات المواليه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*
تم فرز عدة لجان بمحافظة المنوفية، وجاءت نتائجها على النحو التالي:

لجنة رقم 9 بمدرسة كفر ربيع الإعدادية مركز شبين الكوم: موافق 625 ، غير موافق 635، باطل 17 .

لجنة رقم 29 بمدرسة مليج الإعدادية بمركز شبين الكوم: موافق 696، غير موافق 317، باطل 44

لجنة 6 بكفر البتانول بمركز شبين الكوم: موافق 673 ، غير موافق 906، باطل 57

لجنة 12 بمدرسة ميت أبو شيخة الإعدادية بمركز قويسنا: موافق 599، غير موافق 702 ، باطل 20*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*المنيا حتى الآن 90 % نعم .....*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 ديسمبر 2012)

> *حتى لو الاخوان مكانوش واجهه حقيقيه للدوله الدينيه ولو حتى من باب أنها مجرد مظهر ليهم
> على الاقل هتكون دى العضمه اللى هيرموها للسللفيين وباقى التيارات المواليه *


*ومين قال ان السلفيين والاخوان فى عشق متبادل كل واحد فيهم مبيطقش التانى الاخوان مستخدمين السلفيين علشان يظهروا انهم تيار محافظ معتدل وان التيار السلفى تيار يمينى متشدد

يعنى حتى السلفيين بيستخدموهم لاغراضهم السياسية وفى الاخر اللى هما عايزين يعملوه هيعملوه 

فبلاش نوجع دماخنا بكلام فاضى عايزين تمشوا الاخوان لا بصناديق ولا بغيره لان من بعد كدا مفيش انتخابات هتحصل 

دول هيمشوا بثورة بس قدام شوية وهتبقى ثورة جياع مش ثورة نخب سياسية ولما امريكا تسمح بدا لان طول مافى مصالح مشتركة هما قاعدين على قلبنا شوية 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*الفرز في قنا لحد دلوقتي 85% نعم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجمهر أقباط قرية منهرى بابوقرقاص بعد إخفاء كشوف بها أربعة آلاف اسم من الناخبين الاقباط 

المصرى اليوم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ومين قال ان السلفيين والاخوان فى عشق متبادل كل واحد فيهم مبيطقش التانى الاخوان مستخدمين السلفيين علشان يظهروا انهم تيار محافظ معتدل وان التيار السلفى تيار يمينى متشدد
> 
> يعنى حتى السلفيين بيستخدموهم لاغراضهم السياسية وفى الاخر اللى هما عايزين يعملوه هيعملوه
> 
> ...



*مش مسألة عشق متبادل
التوافق والمسانده اللى شوفناهم فى الفتره الاخيره مش نتاج وحدة حقيقيه ولا حتى توحد أهداف
دى صفقه اتحدد فيها نصيب كل جهه 
بالتأكيد فى ثورة جياااع قادمه وأعتقد أنها اقرب مما نتصور والاكيد أنها هتكون شعبيه خالصه بدون اى توجهات سياسيه وهتكون أشرس من كل اللى فات ..
الاخوان مش هيمشوا بسهولة رحيل النظام السابق *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة المناصرة بـ"بورسعيد": 405 نعم و50 لا.. و17 صوتاً باطلاً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج فرز مدرسة "مازورة" بـ"بنى سويف": 2001 نعم مقابل 87 لا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

_*نتائج 9 لجان بـ"جنوب بورسعيد": 1879 نعم و800 لا*_


----------



## apostle.paul (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى نتايج بتقول ان التزوير قمة فى السفالة وخصوصا نتايج المنوفية وبورسعيد والقليوبية

فى محافظات استحالة تقول نعم وطالع فيها النتيجة نعم ومعتقدش اننا تحولنا لاوربا فى عهد سى مورسى علشان الناس حبتشه اوى كدا 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*ها يا جدعان 
الاستفتاء كام كام ؟

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسفرت نتائج الاستفتاء على الدستور عن اكتساح "لا"  باللجنة رقم  19 بقرية منشأة شنوان بمركز شبين الكوم بالمنوفية، حيث بلغ  إجمالي الأصوات  1611 صوتا، صوت من 424 بـ"لا"، مقابل 210 صوتوا بـ"نعم"،  وبلغت الأصوات  الباطلة سبعة أصوات. 

* *الوطن*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 ديسمبر 2012)

* نتيجة إستفتاء #دستور2012  " المرحلة الثانية " حتى فرز 410 لجنة من 6724 لجنة.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*"نعم" تتفوق فى الفرز الأولى لبعض اللجان كفر الشيخ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*1025 "نعم" و149 "لا" نتيجة لجنة 84 بمركز إطسا بالفيوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*424 "نعم" و628 "لا" نتائج لجنة بكوم حمادة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأورمان بالعجوزة 487 موافق مقابل 484 رفض الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*3429 نعم و237 "لا" نتيجة لجنتى 38 و17 بناهيا بالجيزة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة بـ"شبين القناطر" تكسر اكتساح "نعم" وترفض الدستور بـ132 لا

أسفرت نتائج فرز أصوات الناخبين فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور، بلجنة مدرسة الوفا، عن تصويت 132 ناخباً بـ"لا"، مقابل 112 ناخباً صوتوا بـ"نعم"، فى حين جاء 244 صوتاً باطلاً ضمن أصوات الناخبين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدرسة زويل بالعمرانية: 1414 نعم و1070 لا و53 صوتاً باطلاً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الحرية والعدالة": 54000 نعم و3800 لا بعد فرز 47 لجنة بـ"الفيوم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*1219 نعم و707 لا بلجان أبو جريدة وعزبة الصعيدى بدمياط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*608 صوتوا بـ لا.. مقابل 326 بنعم بلجنة الزمرونية بكفر شكر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*3737 "نعم" و348 "لا" فى 4 لجان بمركزى ببا وسمسطا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*1380 "نعم" و1220 "لا" فرز أصوات لجنتين بالمنيا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*828 "نعم" و765 "لا" نتيجة فرز مدرسة "الفرنوانى" بالقليوبية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*1243 صوتوا بنعم مقابل 917 صوتوا بلا داخل لجنتين بقليوب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*3278 موافقا مقابل 292 غير موافق بـ4 لجان بقنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*1215 "لا" و644 "نعم" بلجنة 19 مدرسة الشيماء الابتدائية بالدقى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*977 "نعم" و146 "لا" نتيجة لجنة الصوفى الابتدائية بالفيوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*6132 نعم و712 "لا" نتيجة فى 3 لجان بناهيا بالجيزة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*1520 "نعم" و749 "لا" بلجنة 50 بمدرسة صلاح سالم بالعياط*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 ديسمبر 2012)

25%  من اللجان الفرعية (الصناديق الانتخابية) وعددها  1702  لجنة فرعية من إجمالي 6724 لجنة  بمحافظات المرحلة الثانية من الإستفتاء عن  :  	عدد المصوتين بالموافقة على الدستور :  1,292,048  ناخب بنسبة  78%
  	 بينما كان عدد المصوتين برفض الدستور: 366,560  ناخب  بنسبة 22%


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتيجة #الإستفتاء  على #دستور2012  حتى الآن .


*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*3153 "نعم" و1341 "لا" بلجنة حى الجنوب ببورسعيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد فرز 20 لجنة بالقليوبية 8848 صوتوا بنعم و5705 صوتوا بلا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*اليوم.. مؤتمر صحفى لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى بعد انتهاء الاستفتاء

تعقد جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى مؤتمراً صحفياً لقادة الجبهة ظهر اليوم الأحد، بقاعة الصالون الأخضر (صالون فير) بفندق الماريوت فى الزمالك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*969 "لا" و380 "نعم" نتيجة فرز مدرسة أم المؤمنين بالمهندسين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتهاء فرز لجان مركز باريس بنسبة 91.3% نعم و8,7% لا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*2631 نعم و1878 لا بأربع لجان فى مدينة الزرقا بدمياط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*4413 "نعم" و414 "لا" فرز لجان مركز الفرافرة بالوادى الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*1637 "لا" و339 "نعم" نتيجة فرز الناصرية بالمهندسين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتيجة أول لجنة بالسويس: 924 لـ "نعم" و783 صوت "لا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*1417 " لا " و 600 " نعم " بلجنة 20 بمدرسة الشيماء الابتدائية بالدقى*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*103097 "نعم" و32471 "لا" نتيجة فرز 183 بكفر الشيخ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*1298 "لا" و530 "نعم" بلجنة أبو إسماعيل بكلية البنات بالدقى*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتيجة #الإستفتاء على #دستور2012 حتى الساعة 12:45 صباحاً .

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة 13 بالعمرانية: 1206 نعم و1043 لا و34 صوتاً باطلاً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*10759 "نعم" مقابل 2484 "لا" فرز 12 لجنة بالإسماعيلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*553 "نعم" و565 "لا" نتائج لجنة مدرسة الكرامة بأرض اللواء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*6470 "نعم" و 2225 "لا" نتيجة مدينة رأس غارب بالبحر الأحمر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*ب**عد فرز 10لجان بالخانكة: 8380 نعم مقابل 1608 لا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*3845 "نعم" مقابل 714 "لا" نتيجة 4 لجان بالأقصر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال مصطفى بكري رئيس تحرير جريدة الأسبوع، إن لديه معلومات مؤكدة عن تكليف  المهندس خيرت الشاطر النائب الأول للمرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  بتشكيل الحكومة فور الموافقة على الدستور الجديد.             أضاف، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع برنامج "مصر الجديدة"، أن الحكومة ربما ستكون  بأغلبية إخوانية، مشيرًا إلى أن الشاطر سيقوم بمهام منصب الرجل الثانى،  وهو المسئول مسئولية كاملة فى حالة غياب الرئيس لأى ظرف طارئ.
* *
    الصباح  *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*خلاص ما هي كدة خلصت
تقريبا هتكون 65%  نعم

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*لو الستفتاء انتهي بنعم 
مرسي هيقعد سنه تاني 

لو الاستفتاء تم بنعم 
مرسي مش هيقعد لخمسه وعشرين يناير الجاي 
انا متفائل 
*​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *خلاص ما هي كدة خلصت
> تقريبا هتكون 65%  نعم
> 
> *​




وبعدين والانتهاكات اللى حصلت 

معقول مصر تضيع 

ولا تفتكر لسه هيحققوا 

نفسى اطمن
​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## apostle.paul (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*النتيجة النهائية للمنوفية لا تتقدم على نعم ب15 الف فقط لا غير
بلد المليوووووووووووووون شفيق 
** 



*​

​[/COLOR]


----------



## oesi no (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصادر: النتيجة النهائية للاستفتاء فى المرحلتين 65% نعم و35% لا*

                           الأحد، 23 ديسمبر  2012 - 02:13





                             فرز                         


 
كشفت مصادر أن 6.3 ملايين مستفت، وافقوا على مشروع الدستور فى  المرحلة الثانية على مشروع الدستور، فى 17 محافظة التى أجريت فيها عملية  الاستفتاء أمس السبت، بنسبة تقترب من 71%، فيما أعلن نحو 29% من المستفتيين  رفضهم لمشروع الدستور.

وأشارت المصادر، إنه إذا سارت النتيجة على هذا النحو، وبالإضافة إلى نتيجة  المرحلة الأولى من الاستفتاء، فستصبح النتيجة النهائية المتوقعة للاستفتاء  65% نعم، 35% لا.


----------



## oesi no (23 ديسمبر 2012)

غرفة عمليات تلفزيون الحياة المرحلتين ماعدا محافظة الجيزة 
مؤشرات نهائية شبه رسميه ل 26  محافظة 
36.5 % غير موافق  5.599.251
63.5 % مووافق      9.721.809


----------



## oesi no (23 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## DODY2010 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Alaa Eldin Mohammad عاااجل ::::جميع الأرقام ونتائج الأستفتاء مزورة وغير صحيحة.....وقام المتأسلمين الخونة بوضع وإعلان هذه الأرقام المزورة وفق أهداف محددة يرغبون فى تحقيقها........

ومن هذه الأهداف الخبيثة التى يرغب المتأسلمين تحقيقها من النتائج المزورة هى إيهام الشعب والسياسيين والمحللين أن هناك أنقسام بين المجتمع المصرى فى الرأى....وتقارب نسبة من قال نعم ومن قال لا..... ...وإيهام السياسيين والشعب بإنقسام المجتمع.........ويتم ذلك فى المحافظات القوية مثل بور سعيد والمنوفية والاسكندرية وغيرها...........مع العلم أن المتأسلمين وجمهورهم لا يتعدى 2% من الشعب (حوالى مليون وربع) فى مصر بأسرها وفق الواقع الفعلى على الأرض...........ووفق كره جميع طوائف الشعب لهؤلاء الخونة وكشف حقيقتهم......وكل المؤشرات تدل على أختفائهم من الشوارع تماماً تقريباً....ولا يتحركوا سوى كالعصابات الخبيثة........

ومن الأهداف الخبيثة المراد تحقيقها من نتائج الإستفتاء الوهمية المزيفة هى إيهام الشعب والسياسيين أن المناطق الفقيرة جاهلة وقليلة الوعى.....بل ويمكن لهؤلاء الناس بيع ضمائرهم بسهولة ......وهذا مستحيل لأن الشعب يعلم أن الدستور الفاشى سيدمر المجتمع والمؤسسات ...

ويتم وهم السياسيين و الشعب بهذه الخذعبلات منذ زمن وأن الشعب جاهل ولا يفهم شىء وهذا كذب وزور وأفتراء وبهتان.............بل إن الشعب المصرى شريف عفيف ولا يبيع شرفه ..بل والفقراء والمحافظات الفقيرة أكثر وعياً وعلماً أن النظام فاسد قبيح خسيس بدليل الفقر والكرب والجوع الذى يعيشون فيه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


>



كما توقعت
لازم يكون في فرق علشان محديش يقول الدستور بنسبه بسيطة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 ديسمبر 2012)

حصرياً ... النتيجة النهائية "غير الرسمية" للإستفتاء على #دستور2012.




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*كان  فى استفتاء زمان بين رب المجد يسوع وبين باراباس واكتر من 90 % قالو نعم  لباراباس ولكن هذا أتى لخلاص البشريه.. الله يعد لنا الصالح دائماً*
​


----------



## بايبل333 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

> *كان   فى استفتاء زمان بين رب المجد يسوع وبين باراباس واكتر من 90 % قالو نعم   لباراباس ولكن هذا أتى لخلاص البشريه.. الله يعد لنا الصالح دائماً*



ابليس أعمـــــــــــــى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2012)

2012-12-23* 10:02:07        






الكتاتني: نمد أيدينا للقوى السياسية لفتح صفحة جديدة

             أكد الدكتور سعد الكتاتني رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة أن الحزب يمد يده لكل  الأحزاب السياسية والقوى الوطنية للحوار من أجل التخطيط للمرحلة القادمة  في عمر الوطن مؤكداً تمنيه بان يبدأ الجميع صفحة جديدة.وقال الكتاتني في  تغريدة بحسابه على موقع تويتر: "نمد أيدينا فى حزب الحرية والعدالة لكل  الأحزاب السياسية ولكل القوى الوطنية لنرسم سويا معالم المرحلة القادمة  وأتمنى أن نبدأ جميعا صفحة جديدة". 



*​
​


----------



## بايبل333 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> 2012-12-23* 10:02:07
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*النص الكامل لبيان جبهة الإنقاذ عن الاستفتاء: النتيجة مزورة وسنواصل نضالنا لتحقيق أهداف الثورة
* *كتب : الوطنمنذ 3 دقائق
* *طباعة

* *



"صورة أرشيفية"​* *عقدت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني مؤتمرا صحفيا منذ قليل، للتعليق على نتيجة الاستفتاء على الدستور، الذي عُقدت مرحلته الثانية والأخيرة أمس.
* *وجاء في بيان  الجبهة أن "نتيجة الاستفتاء هي بسبب ما شهده من تزوير وانتهاكات ومخالفات  وأوجه قصور تنظيمه، ابتداء من غياب الإشراف القضائي الكامل، إلى إبطاء  التصويب بسبب مضاعفة عدد الناخبين في كل لجنة، ما أدى إلى إنصراف معظم  الناخبين من الطوابير الطويلة دون تصويت، وفتح بعض اللجان متأخرا، وإغلاق  باب التصويت قبل الموعد المحدد، وتوجيه الناخبين إلى التصويت بـ(نعم) داخل  اللجان وبواسطة رؤساء اللجان والموظفين بها، وغير ذلك من مخالفات وانتهاكات  تم توثيقها وتقديمها للنائب العام واللجنة العليا للانتخابات للتحقيق  فيها".
* *وأوضح اليبان أنه  "أيا كانت النتيجة، فإن الحقيقة الكبرى التي يستحق الشعب المصري التحية  والتقدير من أجلها أنه تحمل مسؤوليته وأكد جدارته بالاحترام، بهذا الإقبال  الكبير على التصويت بالرفض، ولم يستجب هذه المرة للدعاية المضللة التي صورت  الأمر كذبا وكأنه تصويت على الشريعة، فقد اكتشفت جماهير الشعب العظيم أن  الإسلام بريء من هذا كله، وأن من ينسبون أنفسهم إلى الإسلام يدافعون عن  مصالح دنيوية، ويناصرون كبار الرأسماليين، ويصرون على إصدار دستور لا يحمي  حقوق الإنسان المصري، ولا يقيم دولة ديمقراطية، وهكذا جاءت نتيجة التصويت  مخالفة تماما لنتائج الاستفتاء السابق في مارس 2011، حيث انخفضت بشكل واضح  بسبب وعي الشعب".
* *وأكد البيان أن  النتيجة "تُسقط ما كانوا يرددونه دائما من أننا نخشى مواجهاتهم في صندوق  الانتخابات، فقد واجههم الشعب المصري في الصندوق، وسيواجههم في الانتخابات  المقبلة، وسيؤكد لهم أن عصر التضليل باسم الدين ولى، وأن المنافسة السياسية  تدور بالأساس حول مصالح الناس، وسنواصل نضالنا مع هذا الشعب من أجل ضمان  مصالحه في حياة آمنة ولقمة عيش كافية، وتعليم وعلاج وسكن، ونؤمِّن لأبنائه  مستقبلا أفضل. سنواصل نضالنا مع الشعب المصري من أجل أن يحظى بحقوقه  وحرياته، وعلى رأسها حقه في أن يختار حكامه، ويغيرهم دوريا بإرادته الحرة  في انتخابات نزيهة".
* *وتوجه البيان بعد  ذلك إلى المصريين، قائلا: "يا شعبنا العظيم.. لك منا كل التحية والتقدير،  لإصرارك على التغيير واستعدادك لدفع ثمن التغيير من السلطوية إلى  الديمقراطية، ونقدم تحية خاصة للمرأة المصرية، التي كانت طرفا أساسيا في  الثورة وفي كل المعارك السياسية حول مستقبل مصر. وسيكون نضالنا أكثر فاعلية  ونفوذنا السياسي أكثر تأثيرا، نتيجة للتطورات الإيجابية التي تشهدها  الساحة السياسية حاليا، باندماج عدد من الأحزاب معا في حزب واحد كبير، يعلي  من شأن العدالة الاجتماعية، كما أن جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني ستكون أكثر  تماسكا، وستواصل مسيرة العمل الجبهوي بين أطرافها، مستفيدة من خبرة  الممارسة والدروس المستفادة من تجربة الاستفتاء. وعهدنا لك أننا سنواصل معك  وبفضلك النضال من أجل مستقبل آمن وأفضل، والاستفتاء ليس نهاية المطاف، بل  هو مجرد معركة في هذا الصراع الطويل حول مستقبل مصر، ولن نسمح بتغيير هوية  مصر أو عودة الاستبداد أبدا، ولن نسمح باستمرار الاستغلال، وسنواجه ما يصدر  من مجلس الشورى من تشريعات تؤثر على مصالح الناس ومستقبلهم، ونواصل سعينا  بأساليب ديمقراطية لتغيير هذا الدستور. كما سنواصل نضالنا إلى أن تتحقق  أهداف ثورة 25 يناير كاملة، في العيش والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية والكرامة  الإنسانية، التي قدم الشعب من أجلها ألف شهيد وعشرة آلاف مصاب، ونحن جميعا  على استعداد للتضحية بأرواحنا وأجسادنا من أجل هذا الهدف العظيم".
* *

* *الوطن*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*نقيب الفلاحين بالبحيرة يجد اسمة موقع فى كشف الانتخابات​*





[YOUTUBE]6UgfVPnFVi8[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*'المؤتمر': غياب قضاة وانتحال صفة مستشارين وتوجيه منتقبات للناخبات للتصويت بنعم وتأخر فتح اللجان أبرز مخالفات الاستفتاء34. 

..قال محمد موسي، عضو المكتب التنفيذي لحزب المؤتمر المصري ورئيس غرفه عمليات الحزب الذي يتزعمه عمرو موسى، الامين العام الاسبق لجامعه الدول العربيه، ان مراقبي الحزب ابلغو غرفه عمليات الحزب بعدد كبير من المخالفات.
واشار موسي الي انه من بين ابرز المخالفات التي تلقتها غرفه عمليات الحزب، انتحال شخصيه المستشار محمد القصاص غير المتواجد باللجنه 48 بمدرسه ناصر الزراعيه بدمنهور، ووجود رؤساء لجان مختلفين عن المقيدين بالكشوف في لجان رقم 1،2، 20 بمدرسه البهاء زهير بمركز قوص، الي جانب عدم وجود قضاه في لجنه 76 مدرسه طابا بامبابه بالجيزه، وعدم وجود قضاه بمدرسه سعد زغلول ببورسعيد.
ولفت الي ان مراقبي الحزب نوهوا الي وجود دعايه امام اللجان مباشره ارقام 25، 26، 27 بمدرسه ناصر الإعدادية بنين ببنها بالقليوبيه، الي جانب عدم السماح للمراقبين بالتواجد داخل اللجان وطردهم خارجها، في الوقت الذي تم السماح فيه لمراقبي حزبي الحريه والعداله والنور بالتواجد باللجان، وعدم الاهتمام بغمس الاصابع في الحبر الفوسفوري.
واشار الي تاخر فتح اللجان في مدرسه كفر علي شرف بكفر شكر حتي الساعه العاشره صباح اليوم، ولجان في مركز طوخ بمدرسه أكياد دجوي بقريه اكياد دجوي وفي مدرسه كفر علوان حتي الساعه العاشره ايضا.
كما تاخر فتح اللجان بمدرسه الشهيد احمد سمير بكفر الجزار ببنها حتي الساعه التاسعه صباحاً، وتاخر فتح اللجان بمدرسه سعد زغلول والفنيه المتقدمه ببنها حتي التاسعه ونصف، ولجان مدرسه أجهور الكبرى الابتدائيه حتي الساعه التاسعه و45 دقيقه.
وقال انه تلاحظ وجود سيدات منتقبات يوجهن الناخبات للتصويت بنعم بداخل "لجان سيدات"، ووقوع مشاده بينهن وبين سيدات قبطيات بسبب منعهن من التصويت بنفس المدرسه.
واشار الي حشد المواطنين بقوص بقنا للجان مدرسه النيل الابتدائيه بالاتوبيسات ارقام 856، 3756، 4576، 3746 للتصويت بنعم.
كما تلاحظ عدم توفير الحبر الفوسفوري بمدرسه المعصره بسمالوط وعدم اغلاق الصناديق البلاستيكيه، وان المشرف علي اللجنه 27 بمدرسه الوسطاني الجديده بمحافظه المنيا يقوم بتوجيه الناخبين بالتصويت بنعم.
وفي مدرسه الثانويه بنات اكبر لجان محافظه الفيوم تلاحظ وجود نقل جماعي للناخبين بالميكروباصات ووجود انصار حزب الحريه والعداله امام اللجان ويقومون بتوزيع مطبوعات دعايه امام اللجان مدون بها التوجيه بالتصويت بنعم للاستقرار.
وفي اللجنه 39 بالمدرسه الاعداديه المشتركه، تلاحظ دفتر البطاقات في يد الموظفين وبمراجعه القاضي قرر انه حر، وهدد المراقب بسحب التفويض منه في نفس المدرسه، ومنع الاقباط من التصويت بحجه عدم وجود اسمائهم في الكشوف وعند التهديد بعمل محضر بالواقعه ظهرت الاسماء.
كما اشار الي عدم وجود قاض في لجنه 23 مدرسه الفنيه بنات ببندر الفيوم.​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2012)

* 
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن ترشيح مكى رئيسًا للدستورية العليا






المستشار محمود مكي​​*​*
كتب – يوسف الغزالى :الأحد , 23 ديسمبر 2012 16:01
​**كشفت  مصادر قضائية للوفد عن ترشيح المستشار "محمود مكى" نائب رئيس الجمهورية  المستقيل، لشغل منصب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا خلفًا للمستشار ماهر  البحيرى رئيس المحكمة الحالى المحسوب على التيار المعادى للرئيس محمد مرسى.​​**وأوضحت  المصادر أن الرئيس مرسى يُكن العداء الواضح لقضاة الدستورية والتى ظهرت  معالمه بالمذبحة الواضحة بعزل ثمانية منهم وتقنين ذلك الوضع الشاذ فى إحدى  مواد الدستور بمباركة المستشار حسام الغريانى .
وأضافت المصادر أن فك الحصار عن المحكمة الدستورية العليا مرهون بتنفيذ  مخطط السيطرة عليها وخروج القاضية تهانى الجبالى التى أجبرت الرئيس مرسى  على أداء اليمين الدستورية على الهواء مباشرة رغمًا عنه، وخروج القاضى حاتم  بجاتو الأمين العام السابق للجنة الانتخابات السابق الذى هاجم الإخوان  وحزب الحرية والعدالة واتهمهم بتلقى تمويل خارجى فى دعاية مرسى الانتخابية،  فى مؤتمرات اللجنة الصحفية، وأن ذلك قيد تحقيق النيابة العامة .
كما يخرج فى تلك المذبحة مساعدا وزير العدل الأسبق ممدوح مرعى، وهما  المستشاران بولس فهمى وحسن البدراوى، وكذا المستشار حمدان حسن نائب رئيس  المحكمة الدستورية.
من جانبه، أكد المستشار نور فرحات نائب رئيس هيئة قضايا الدولة، أن تشكيل  المحكمة الجديد هو المناسب، لإقرار توحيد المبادئ فى أحكام المحكمة وعدم  وجود تعارض فى الأحكام لو استمر وجود أكثر من تشكيل داخلها، وهى نفس وجهة  النظر التى يتبناها وزير العدل الحالى القاضى أحمد مكى، الذى تحتفظ الوفد  بنسخة من محضر جمعية عمومية لنادى القضاة عام 2003، هاجم خلالها المحكمة  الدستوريىة العليا واعتبرها تسيء لقضاء محكمة النقض وقضاء المحكمة الإدارية  العليا بمجلس الدولة، وتحكم بطريقة مغايرة للأحكام المتطابقة الصادرة  منهما فى الدعاوى .
فى سياق متصل، أشارت مصادر قضائية للوفد عن ترشيح المستشار محمود مكى لشغل  منصب النائب العام بعد تركه لمنصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية فى مناورة سياسية  اتضحت معالمها بعدم النص على وجود نائب للرئيس فى مسودة الدستور الذى  استفتى عليه الشعب، والمقرر إعلان النتيجة النهائية الخاصة به غدا  "الاثنين" .
وكشفت المصادر أن هذا حل أقرب للمتوقع لحل أزمة النائب العام الجديد الذى  فشل فى إدارة الأزمة، والسيطرة من خلال مكى الأصغر على مجريات الأمور فى  النيابة العامة، لقدرته على الحوار والإقناع وفرض التغيير بسياسة الأمر  الواقع .
وأشارت المصادر إلى أن عدم انعقاد جلسة أمس لمجلس القضاء الأعلى بدار  القضاء العالى يهدف لإعطاء الفرصة لوزير العدل مكى الأكبر، للخروج من أزمة  ملف استقالة وعدول المستشار طلعت إبراهيم .
وكشفت المصادر أن أعضاء مجلس القضاء الأعلى المستشارين محمد ممتاز رئيس  محكمة النقض وسمير أبو المعاطى رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة، وعبد الرحمن  بهلول رئيس محكمة استئناف طنطا، وأحمد عبدالرحمن وحامد عبد الله نائبى رئيس  محكمة النقض، والأخير يتردد أن له علاقة نسب مع الرئيس محمد مرسى وقيادات  إخوانية، لا يريدون الدخول فى مواجهة مع نظام الرئيس مرسى لأسباب مجهولة .
ورصدت الوفد عدم حضور أعضاء المجلس لدار القضاء العالى أمس، باستثناء  المستشار أحمد عبد الرحمن رئيس دائرة النقض التى نظرت الطعن على حكم المؤبد  للرئيس المخلوع حسنى مبارك ووزير داخليته حبيب العالى فى قضية قتل متظاهرى  ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير 2011 .
كما رصدت الوفد عدم حضور المستشار طلعت إبراهيم لمكتبة أمس، وعدم تواجد  حرسه أمام مكتب النائب العام، وتردد أن "طلعت" يباشر تسيير شئون النيابة  العامة، من مكتبه الآخر الكائن فى مجمع محاكم التجمع الخامس بالقاهرة  الجديدة .
ومن جهته، لزم المستشار حسام الغريانى رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى ومحكمة  النقض الأسبق، الصمت المطبق فى أزمة عزل النائب العام، رغم ما سطره بخط يده  فى هذا الشأن فى 7 فبراير 2012 وقبل إحالته للتقاعد، فى الخطاب المرسل منه  لرئيس مجلس الشعب المنحل الدكتور سعد الكتاتنى والتى تحتفظ الوفد بصورة  منه، والذى جاء فيه أن من أهم ما توصل إليه القضاة فى كفاحهم ماجاء فى  القانون رقم 35 لسنة 1984 بعودة مجلس القضاء الأعلى، وحصانة النائب العام  وعدم قابليته للعزل !
وأكد الغريانى فى هذا الخطاب، أن منصب النائب العام كان فى يد السلطة  التنفيذية على نحو ما حدث مع النائبين العامين المستشارمحمد عبد السلام –  الذى شهدت فترته حادث انتحار المشير عامر ومذبحة القضاء عام 1969-  والمستشار إبراهيم القليوبى .
وجزم الغريانى فى هذا الخطاب أنه لا يتصور من بعد، أن ينادى أعضاء بمجلسكم  الموقر بعزل النائب العام، و"الوفد" تؤكد للغريانى أنه حدث بيد الرئيس  المنتخب للبلاد دون تحرك ساكنا !.​​**

الوفد​*
​


----------



## AdmanTios (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*النتيجة النهائية للإستيفاء


الـ 12 مليــوون مــؤيد لشفيـق غيـروا مـوقفهم بعد ما شاهدوه من تطـور ونمـاء واستقرار خلال 5 أشهـر من حكـم مرسى !!!!

والــ 10 مليــوون مسيحـي مـصري اعتنقـوا الاسلام سـرااا وقالــوا نعــم للإستفتـاء !!!!!!

والـ 4 مليـــوون و 900 الـــف مؤيدو حمـدين صباحــي قد تراجعــوا بعد خطبـة الشيخ المحـلاوى !!

والـ 2 مليــوون و 800 الـف مــؤيدو عمـرو موسى قاطعــوا الاستفتــاء !!

و مـــؤيدو البرادعى اتجهـــوا لقنــاة الحــافظ !!

وأأهل أسيـــوط كانــوا سعــداء بإنجــازات الدولــة المرسيــة فــى مساهمتها فــى وصــول أطفالهم إلى الجنـــة !!

و أهـل سوهــاج سامحـوا الإخـوان فـي اغتيــال الشهيد الصحفـى الحسينى أبـــو ضيــف !!

وأن مــؤيدو الاعــلام والقـضــاء تحولــوا لتأييد الدجــال أبــو اسماعيل !!

وبنــاء علـــى ما سبــق كـــانت نتيجــة الاستفتــاء المنطقيــة المـوافقـة على الدستور بــالأغلبيـــة !!

بما لا يُخالف ................................................ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*حكمة اليوم :*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*النتائج النهائية لمحافظات مصر بترتيب نسبة التصويت بنعم
​
1- مطروح
 91,8 % موافق .......8.2 % غير موافق

2- الفيوم
89,4 موافق .... 10,6 غير موافق

3- الوادى الجديد
87,7 % موافق ..... 12,3 غير موافق

4- بنى سويف
85% موافق .... 15% غير موافق

5- قنا
84,5 موافق .... 15,5 غير موافق

6- المنيا
83,2 موافق ...... 16,8 غير موافق

7- سوهاج
78,8 موافق ..... 21,2 غير موافق

8- شمال سيناء
78,3 موافق ..... 21,7 غير موافق

9- الأقصر
76,7 موافق ..... 23,3 غير موافق

10- اسوان
76,5 موافق ..... 23,5 غير موافق

11- اسيوط
76,3 موافق ...... 23,7 غير موافق

12- البحيرة
75,5 موافق ..... 24,5 غير موافق

13- السويس
71,1 موافق .... 28,9 غير موافق

14- الإسماعيلية
70% موافق ..... 30% غير موافق

15- الجيزة
66,6 موافق ..... 33,4 غير موافق

16- كفر الشيخ
66% موافق ...... 34% غير موافق

17- الشرقية
65,9 موافق ..... 44,1 غير موافق

18- دمياط
64,4 موافق .... 35,6 غير موافق

19- جنوب سيناء
63,9 موافق .... 36,1 غير موافق

20- البحر الأحمر
62,6 % موافق ...... 37,4 غير موافق

21- القليوبية
59,8 % موافق .... 40,2 غير موافق

22- الإسكندرية
55,6% موافق ....... 45,4 غير موافق

23- الدقهلية
55,1 % موافق ..... 44,9 غير موافق

24- بور سعيد
51,1 % موافق ..... 48,9 غير موافق

25- المنوفية
48,8 % موافق .... 51,2 غير موافق

26- الغربية
47,9 % موافق ...... 52,1 غير موافق

27- القاهرة
43,1 موافق ..... 56,9 غير موافق
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*عدد من لهم حق التصويت = ٥١,٣٣٢,٣٧٥ ناخباً .. أ
عدد من ادلول بأصواتهم = ١٦,٥٣١,٢٧٥ ناخباً = ٣٢,٢٠٪ من اجمالى من لهم حق التصويت 
عدد من غابوا عن التصويت = ٣٤,٨٠١,١٠٠ ناخباً = ٦٧,٨٪ ممن لهم حق التصويت ..
عدد الموافقين = ١٠,٥٩٥,٩٢١ناخباً = ٦٤,١٠٪ من المشاركين فى التصويت  = ٢٠,٦٪ ممن لهم حق التصويت 
عدد الرافضين = ٥,٩٣٥,٣٥٤ ناخباً = ٣٥,٩٠٪ من المشاركين فى التصويت = ١١,٥٪ ممن لهم حق التصويت 



​فعن أى أغلبية يتحدثون ؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## بايبل333 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*يعنى عشرة مليون شخص وافق على الدستور مقابل 51 مليون.؟
يعنى بتاع 41 مليون معترض من عدم الموافقة ومن عدم الذهاب...؟

اومال لو مكنتش من غير تزوير الانتخابات كان هيقبى كام صوت.؟

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*تصريحات الصُحف الأجنبيه الصادره يوم الأحد ))

واشنطن بوست : تمرير مُرسي للدستور الجديد «سيُكلّفه الكثير» ويُؤدي إلى مزيد من الإنقسامات .

رويترز : مُرسي لن يجد وقتاً ليستمتع بانتصار الدستور , وإقراره يدفع لإجراء تقشُّف .

نيويورك تايمز : تمرير الدستور «يضع مصر على شفا حرب أهلية» واستعداد الإخوان المسلمين للإعتماد على «التكتيكات الاستبدادية».

واشنطن تايمز : مُرسي والإخوان يسعون لتأسيس ديكتاتورية , والمسيحيين في خطر والحركات الإسلامية باتت تُهيمِن على العملية السياسية في مصر .

الجارديان البريطانيه : النتائج الأولية للاستفتاء تُظهر أنه لا يُمكن لأى نظام حاكم «مُماطلة» المصريين بعد اليوم .

الإندبندنت البريطانيه : الإستقالات المُتلاحقة التي أصابت فريق الرئيس مرسي تدُل على «الكُلفة العالية التي يدفعُها مُرسي في صراعه لتمرير وثيقة الدستور».

وول ستريت جورنال : «بدلاً من الوحدة، أصبحت الجمهورية الثانية في مصر معروفة بالشك والشتائم وتوجيه الاتهامات المضادة».

فايننشال تايمز لـ مُرسى : لا تحتفل بـ «نصر تمرير» الدستور , وحقّق المُصالحة الوطنية قبل «إفلاس مصر».
 وحذّرت الصحيفة : من يظُن أنه ربح في معركة الدستور لن يستطيع إنقاذ مصر من الإفلاس والإنهيار الإقتصادي الكامل , خاصة أن إقرار الدستور لن يُحقق لهم أي انتصار في دولة مُنهارة إقتصادياً ومُعرّضة للإنفجار إجتماعياً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*نادي قضاة النيابة الإدارية يؤكد ان الاستفتاء علي الدستور باطل ويطالب بإعادته وذلك لانه لم يكن تحت إشراف قضائي كامل 
مؤكدا ان الإشراف القضائي لم يتجاوز نسبة ٢٧٪ ما يبطل العمليه الانتخابيه كلها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات والمشرفة على الاستفتاء، أنها ستعلن نتيجة الاستفتاء على الدستور بمرحلتيه غداً، بالهيئة العامة للاستعلامات فى الساعة 7 مساء.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصادر: تأجيل إعلان نتائج الاستفتاء إلى الغد.. وحل هيئة “الدستورية العليا”*

*                 25 ديسمبر                 2012                                 |                                  سياسة                 * *





                 مصادر: تأجيل إعلان نتائج الاستفتاء إلى الغد.. وحل هيئة “الدستورية العليا”* 

*صورة ارشيفية*

*صرح مصدر مسؤول أن جهة سيادية قررت، بالاتفاق مع اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات، تأجيل إعلان نتائج الاستفتاء على الدستور إلى الغد، وذلك لعدم  وجود حصر للشكاوى المقدمة بشأن الخروقات التي حدثت، ووصول عدد كبير من  مقاطع الفيديو لمقر اللجنة العليا للاستفتاء، والشكاوى العديدة المقدمة من  القضاة والتي لم يتم حصرها أيضا، ما قد يسبب بلبلة أو رد فعل سيء في الشارع  السياسي حال إعلان النتائج الآن، وتفاديا لاعتراض القضاة. *
*ومن ناحية أخرى، أكد المصدر لـ”الوطن” أن هناك نية لحل هيئة المحكمة  الدستورية العليا، واستبعاد المستشارة تهاني الجبالي، وتصعيد المستشار حاتم  بجاتو لمنصب النائب الأول لرئيس المحكمة، على أن يبقى ماهر البحرير في  منصبه كرئيس للمحكمة.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*نافعة: تصريحات برهامى تؤكد أن الدستور وضع بعد عقد صفقات ومساومات

قال الدكتور حسن نافعة، أستاذ الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية، تعقيبا على تصريحات ياسر برهامى، نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية، التى تم تداولها مؤخراً على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى: علينا أن نعرف أن لدى التيار السلفى خططاً ومشاريع أخرى خطيرة، وأن معركة الدستور ليست سوى بداية لسلسلة ممتدة من معارك المواد الملغومة فى الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*"6 أبريل" تطالب بعدم إعلان نتائج الاستفتاء قبل التحقيق فى الانتهاكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدء مؤتمر "العليا للانتخابات" لإعلان نتائج الاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## girgis2 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*المؤيدون 10 مليون وشوية فكة كدة هههه ونسبتهم 63.8% من نسبة الحضور الكلية أو التصويت ب (32%)


*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *المؤيدون 10 مليون وشوية فكة كدة هههه ونسبتهم 63.8% من نسبة الحضور الكلية أو التصويت ب (32%)
> 
> 
> *​



*لا واييييييييه قالك اللى صوتوا بلا 6 مليووون 
طيب هزوها شويه خلونا نبلعها :ranting:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار سمير أبو المعاطى، رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، أن القول بعدم الإشراف القضائى الكامل على الاستفتاء مجرد مزاعم لا وجود لها،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*اغلاق كوبرى 6 اكتوبر من الجهتين من قبل عناصر شبابية *رافضة للدستور


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*النتيجه قبل خصم اصوات اللجان الي قفلت بدري 63% و بعد الخصم 63،8 

اتفووووووووووووه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النتيجه قبل خصم اصوات اللجان الي قفلت بدري 63% و بعد الخصم 63،8
> 
> اتفووووووووووووه*



*تكبيييييييييييييييييييييييييير :t33:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*قطع العشرات من معتصمى ميدان التحرير كوبرى أكتوبر ضد تمرير الدستور، مؤكدين أن ما يقومون به هو بداية للخطوات التصعيدية ضد انتهاكات النظام الحالى ومنها تمرير الدستور بالتزوير.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قطع العشرات من معتصمى ميدان التحرير كوبرى أكتوبر ضد تمرير الدستور، مؤكدين أن ما يقومون به هو بداية للخطوات التصعيدية ضد انتهاكات النظام الحالى ومنها تمرير الدستور بالتزوير.*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام مجهولون بإشعال النار في عدد من الإطارات على كوبرى 6 أكتوبر في المنطقة أعلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض.

ويشهد المرفق الحيوي حاليا حالة من الهرج والتكدس نتيجة هذه الاضطرابات التي تزامنت مع انتهاء إعلان النتائج الرسمية للاستفتاء على الدستور.

ولم يعرف ما إذا كان هذا عملا منظما ام سلوك عشوائي من بعض المعترضين على الدستور.
 وقد ارتدى المهاجمون اللثام لتغطية وجوههم وسط هتافات بإسقااط النظام الذي زيف إرادة المصريين بعد الثورة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو حامد: يجب ملاحقة الاستفتاء قضائيا وشعبيا

أكد النائب البرلمانى محمد أبو حامد، أنه تم تجاهل جميع الشكاوى المقدمة إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، وأعلنت النتيجة بـ"نعم" وتم تمرير الدستور الباطل، وسوف نستمر فى ملاحقته ولن نعترف بنتيجة الاستفتاء ولن نعترف بالدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*بديع: أطيب التهانى للشعب المصرى الكريم بإقرار دستور مصر الثورة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*احد الشباب المشاركين فى غلق كوبرى اكتوبر:

نرجو الحشد فوراااااااا اللى كوبرى 6 اكتوبر
 ... بقفل بقيت الشوارع حتى مكتب النائب العام

مش هيمشونا على مزاجهم
 ومش هيفرضو دستورهم الباطل غصب عننا

لهم دستورهم ولنا ثورتنا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*هنية فى كلمة أمام المؤتمر الدولى الأول لوزارة التربية والتعليم فى غزة "أقول لإخواننا فى مصر أهنئهم على نجاح الدستور ونهنئ الرئيس محمد مرسى والحكومة والشعب على نجاح الاستفتاء الذى أعطى دروسا فى الديموقراطية"

حتى بائعى أوطانهم فرحنين بدستور مرسى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*حرق اتوبيس تابع للإخوان في منطقة الأزاريطة - الاسكندرية - اليوم " الثلاثاء



​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*العشرات يتظاهرون أمام الاتحادية لإسقاط نظام "مرسى"
* *
    تظاهر العشرات من معتصمى الاتحادية المعارضين لقرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى  رئيس الجمهورية أمام بوابة 4 بقصر الاتحادية، للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام وكيان  دولة الإخوان.
* *
    كما عززت قوات الأمن المركزى والحرس الجمهورى من قواتها حول محيط قصر الاتحادية وبالأخص بوابتى 3 و4.
* *




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*غداً..قرار جمهوري باستبعاد بجاتو والجبالي من الدستورية



الثلاثاء, 25 ديسمبر 2012 19:22 




 
المحكمة الدستورية العليا 


كتب - أحمد علام 
يصدر الرئيس "محمد مرسي"  قرارًا جمهوريًا غدًا بتشكيل أعضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا فيما يتضمن  القرار بقاء المستشار "ماهر البحيري" رئيسًا للمحكمة مع استبعاد المستشار  "حاتم بجاتو" والمستشارة "تهاني الجبالي" وخمس مستشارين آخرين.
وكشف عن ذلك الكاتب الصحفي "جابر القرموطي" - من خلال برنامجه "مانشيت" - الذي يذاع على قناة "أون تي في" الفضائية.

*​*

الدستور​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*النائب العام يناشد الإعلام عدم التدخل فى شئون "النيابة" 



*​*



 النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبدالله​​**
كتبت – نجوى عبد العزيز: منذ 1 ساعة 18 دقيقة 
قال المستشار طلعت عبدالله، النائب العام، إن قرار إنهاء  انتداب المستشار عادل السعيد ليس له علاقة بأي شيء ولا يمس أي شخص وغير  متعلق بحسن أداء أو سوء الأداء.
وأضاف عبدالله أنه كان مقررًا إنهاء انتدابه فى الـ 25 من  ديسمبر وجاء قرار الإنهاء في إطار تنظيم العمل وليس له صلة بأشخاص بعينها  أو بأدائها.
وأثنى النائب العام على أداء مدير المكتب الفني السابق المستشار عادل سعيد مشيرًا إلى أن أداءه كان طيبًا.
وناشد النائب العام وسائل الإعلام عدم التدخل في قرارات تخص  أعضاء النيابة العامة وأن هذه القرارات هى رؤيته ولا شأن للإعلام بحركة  النيابة العامة لأن هذا شأن داخلي وفقًا لمقتضيات العمل.
وتساءل النائب العام متعجبًا عندما نقلت محاميًا عامًا اشتعلت الدنيا.

​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	أعلن ائتلاف ثوار مصر تعليق اعتصامهم بميدان التحرير لأجل غير مسمى، وأكد  محمد عطية، منسق عام ائتلاف ثوار مصر وعضو بجبهة الشباب الليبرالي، أنه قد  تم تعليق الاعتصام بميدان التحرير، وقال عطية إنهم اتخذوا هذا القرار نظرًا  لقلة أعداد المعتصمين وعدم تواجدهم بشكل دائم، وامتلاء الميدان بمن أطلق  عليهم المجهوليين والبلطجية، على حد وصفه.  	وتابع عطية إنه قد يعود الائتلاف للاعتصام بالميدان في أي وقت حتى ظهور  أحداث تفرض عليهم العودة مرة أخرى، مؤكدًا أنه قد شاركهم عدد كبير من  الأحزاب والحركات في تعليق الاعتصام، كما أعلن إئتلاف مصر وجبهة الشباب  الليبرالي عدم مسؤليتهم عن أي أحداث عنف أو بلطجة تقع في محيط الميدان.
* *



**

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
* *قرار عاجل من ائتلاف ثوار مصر 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*نائب إخوانى: نتيجة الاستفتاء دليل على ازدياد شعبية مرسى

قال فهمى عبده النائب الإخوانى فى مجلس الشعب السابق، إن نتيجة الاستفتاء على الدستور النهائية أثبتت أن المؤيدين للرئيس محمد مرسى وقراراته فى ازدياد مستمر فقد ارتفعوا من 51% إلى 63,8%.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس مرسى يوقع على مرسوم إنفاذ الدستور الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*ذكر التليفزيون المصرى أن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية سيوجه كلمة للأمة مساء اليوم بمناسبة إقرار الدستور الجديد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ذكر التليفزيون المصرى أن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية سيوجه كلمة للأمة مساء اليوم بمناسبة إقرار الدستور الجديد*



*وجه كلمته ...... ومفيش جديد غير التصريح بوجود تعديل وزارى*


----------



## چاكس (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الرئيس مرسى يوقع على مرسوم إنفاذ الدستور الجديد*



لابد من حدوث كارثة .. شخصيا لا اتوقعها .. لكن لابد منها 
من ينظر الى مصر من خارجها يراها ....... يمامة مدبوحة لكنها لا تموت فى اخر لحظاتها


----------

